# Mark of the Wyrm



## Tharune (Aug 22, 2007)

1372 DR, Eleint 1

Scardale Town, Scardale

Change was in the air.

It was more than the slow recovery from the Shaking Plague, or
the whirlwind of rumors surrounding the various states showing
an interest in the town. Khelvos Dermmen, governor of Scardale, 
had finally decided to appoint a Lord over the City of Thieves.
Some said it was a masterstroke, heading off the claims of Sculla
Darkhope and the Zhentarim. Others said that it was merely to 
get rid of his pious nephew, Ashchenon Dermmen, by putting him 
somewhere the young noble could not possibly last. Still others
thought it sent a clear message to the former occupiers of Scardale
Town to stay away. Whatever the reason, Ashchenon's arrival was
the talk of the town; some welcomed the change, the usual syncophants,
the merchants, those who loved discipline. More hated such an 
oppressive and pretentious move. This included the town's newer
residents, the thieves, the bandits, those who wanted privacy or
discretion. 

Scardale Town was a town feeding upon itself, like rats fighting over 
a corpse. The worst of the worst lived in the Labrynth, a series of 
narrow alleys and crowded buildings north of the docks. At the 
entrance to the Labrynth was the Song and Sheep, an inn that catered
to both the best and the worst of the town's inhabitants. One could 
find a group of nobles there as often as a gang of theives planning their
next heist. It was a meeting place as important as the Four Dolphins
Fountain, a place of uneasy truce between society and those who
preyed upon them.

The owner was Polonus, who tonight had his usual place behind 
the bar. He seemed more irritable than normal, either because one of
his many rumored money schemes had gone sour, or because most of
his patronage was waiting for the new Lord's arrival in town. "He'll
be around," Polonus kept saying as he cleaned glasses. "If he really 
wants to see Scardale Town, he'll have to come by here. But no, they
all have to follow him like lost puppies..."

[OOC: the PC's are all patrons of the Song and Sheep- all of you have
at least a nodding acquantance with one another, whether or not you've
adventured before. Time for introductions!]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian and Zhent Hate'a) =)*

"Polony... Drink!" the towering brute of a man sitting at the bar bellered as he slammed his fists down. His booming voice was clearly heard across the bar and Polonus wasn't more than 5 feet from him.  Even sitting down the half-orc was over 6' tall. 

At the warrior's side was perhaps the largest shield ever to be seen on a battlefield. It is really more like a large door with a strap on it and anyone looking upon him would have no doubts that this bear of a man could wield it with vicious efficiency. 

Grogan's face was more orc than human. Feral and porcine with a single large tusk-like tooth jutting out from the left side of his mouth that allowed spittle to run down his face at random intervals. He was either not conscious of these moments in his interaction with other civilized folks or he cared not. Most likely he cared not.  

***

A human (*Ghelt*) was trying to skirt the barbarian's attention but the patrons milling about were not going to allow for it. Grogan's arm whipped out and picked the hapless man out of his stride and dropped him brusquely down upon the bar stool next to his. He turned his head to look a the man and said threateningly "Skulk. Talk."

The acrid smell of sweat emanates from Grogan and you can see it glistening upon his arms as his meaty hand leaves you person. You also  notice the long and thick white criss-crossing lines of scar tissue that pepper his arms for the first time.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 22, 2007)

Garren, Human Ranger
In a distant corner of the room, sitting by himself, was a young man with a dark green, travel-stained cloak.  His unkempt hair and untrimmed beard made it clear that he had been without a mirror for some time.  He shifted around in his seat almost continuously as he picked at his meal.  He seemed very aware of exactly who was in the tavern, especially aware of anyone he didn't recognize from one of his earlier visits to the city.  The only person he seemed at all comfortable with was Polonus, with whom he exchanged a few words now and then, slowly getting caught up on the news.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

*Ghelt the Shin, Human Rogue*

Ghelt's composure melted for a split second before he could replace it.

_The Scourge was in town. Fantastic. Had to happen sooner or later._

The Shin's black mutton chop moustache bristled. He raised a finger to the barkeep. "Pol, give me one, and two for my friend here," he said magnanimously, indicating Grogan.

Some of the other patrons snickered behind their hands, seeing Ghelt in this situation. He was fairly well known in the Labyrinth as an independent "operator" and former gang leader, and suspicions abounded that he had ties to the Zhents.

Ghelt turned to face Grogan and clinked his glass of ale in a mock toast against one of the half-orc's.  "Brute. You're welcome."


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian and Zhent Hate'a)*

Gragon narrows his eyes as he looks at Ghelt looking for anything snide and then moves his head down so that he may speak more quietly.

The Half-orc makes his best attempt to whisper "Where are they, skulk? Where do *they* lurk? You know what I seek, dont' you?" He held his hand out on the bar waiting for his drinks to come sliding to his hand while never taking his eyes off the human.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

*Ghelt the Shin, Human Rogue*

Ghelt knew who "they" were. "They" were probably in a murderous rage after hearing that their precious Darkhope was just passed over by the Dale Governor in a fit of nepotism. Ghelt had actually stopped by the Song and Sheep to a place bets with a few patrons on how long the new Lord would last. 

He leaned in to share Grogan's conspiratorial whisper. "Yes, I do, and they're everywhere, so best to keep a low profile." He stared up at the huge beast. "If that's possible."

Ghelt's dusty black raincloak covered most of his lean figure, but Grogan could easily identify the bulk of two sheathed blades on the rogue's hips. "I'm Ghelt, by the way, called the Shin by most 'round these parts. And you're Grogan the Juggernaut, and need no introduction in the Dales. Just keep in mind, friend, that Scardale is NOT one of the idyllic ones that welcomes Zhent-hunters with open arms."


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian and Zhent Hate'a)*

Grogan peered at the human out of sheer loathing at his way of life. He gritted his teeth and set his jaw in anger trying not to loose his anger upon the potentially useful slime for his rather cavalier attitude.

"I know and that is why I am here. You know who *they* specifically are and you *will* tell me... before I lose my temper, *Shinney*. If *they* have a problem we can discuss it over their dead bodies - got it."

Grogan is getting angrier and starts to growl his sentences as he speaks further "Do you know what I did with the last Zhent I found?

I cut her arms and legs off with a rusty flail and then beat her to death with her own severed extremities. Finally, I fed the rest of her bloody entrails to her wailing children. Any more questions, rat?

Now speak."" He forces an angry smile through his thoroughly gritted teeth trying to be socialable.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

*Ghelt the Shin, Human Rogue*

Ghelt couldn't believe he was being intimidated. But there it was. He stood up and poked the barbarian in his chest. "Listen close and let it penetrate. I'm not your enemy, and I'm not being coy. I'm laying it out for you: They. Are. _Everywhere._ Maybe in other places you can call 'em out and lay 'em waste, but I can guarantee you, that tactic will not work in Scarsdale Town. You think a flail and entrails is nasty compared to what Manshoon can dream up? You're kidding yourself."

He sits back down and sighs heavily. "Look. I'm on your side. I work against these bastards all the time. But you've got to do it subtle-like. Play their game. Your shield won't protect you from a knife in the back." Ghelt takes a swig of ale and wipes his moustache with the back of his hand. "No hard feelings, eh? We're both fighting the good fight, and I'd be more than willing to help you in a _reasoned, well-planned_ endeavor to bring those bastards down. You do things your way, and I do things mine. But trust me on this one: my way is better in Scarsdale Town."


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Carfal*

Carfal briefly glanced over his shoulder at the increasing volume of the exchange taking place at the bar, before deftly scooting his chair around to one side of the adjacent table where he was hunched over a bowl of stew. He sighed.

_And here I thought the news of some official authority in Scardale meant it would become _safer... He slurped a spoonful of stew, keeping an eye out for any flying bottles or limbs from the direction of the bar.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian and Zhent Hate'a)*

Grogan looks around at the people that may be taking notice of their conversation and scowls at the den of miscreants he is in. He takes a few moments to think about what Ghelt had to say and some would say they could see the really manly squirrels a'running round in his head as the drool works it way around his protruding tooth, down his chin, and on to the bar. 

Grogan mumbles "Manshoon, schmanshoon. I'll rip him apart if I ever see him."

He narrows his eyes and continues in a low voice "Alright, catfoot. What would your suggestion be to get me some Zhentilar to mince? Betray me and I will be the first to kill you with your own blades. Got it, scamp?"


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

"Got it."

Ghelt looked around, noticing the attention as well. 

"Well," he said not too quietly, projecting out across the common room. "If I was going to make a move on certain undesirables, I'd gather a small _band_ of like-minded individuals, and promise them _equal shares_ of whatever _wealth_ we might acqure in the execution of said plan. Then, I'd start making inquiries in the seedier part of town; namely, here in the Labyrinth. Protection rackets, gambling, street gangs, prostitution, the black market."

[sblock=OOC]Tharune, I don't know if Ghelt has access to names of Zhents in the city at this time. I don't have Knowledge (local), but I do have Gather Information.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian and Zhent Hate'a)*

"I don't even trust you. Why would I want others that I cannot trust, especially from this place, to assist me in my mission to destroy the walking dead?" He looks around searching for anyone that is taking too much interest in their conversation.

[OOC: 



Spoiler



I have knowledge Local (Zhentarim), perhaps I could perform and aid another check using my Knowledge? It is not a good chance as I would need a 6 or higher to give you a +2. It is not much, but the best I can do, short or grabbing the nearest person and tearing them apart until they tell me what I want to hear.

...or perhaps, by some miracle, I happen to recognize a name or place that is specifically active from my limited knowledge?

...or perhaps it is all you, dude?

Good segue to finding a party, Eryndur.


  ]


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

"Strength in numbers, Grogan," Ghelt replied. "There might be plenty of Zhent sympathy in town, but there's just as much as can't stand 'em. And surely -- since you haven't stormed the gates of Zhentil Keep by yourself -- you realize the wisdom of restraint."

[sblock=OOC]I won't assume anything about NPCs until Tharune jumps in. I don't want to start making up names and motives.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian and Zhent Hate'a)*

Grogan scowls at the rogue's insinuative words and his lip furls into a feral snarl at the mention of Zhentil Keep. The half-orc he spits right onto the bar and looks to Ghelt with anger in his eyes. "The day will come that I will raze that accursed center of slavery and lies myself. Mark my words, slink."


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

"I'm firmly without doubt in that regard." The Shin marveled at Grogan's ability to come up with so many derogatory names. Ghelt might actually have to reevaluate his career choice if half of those were true. He grabbed his mug, turned around on his stool to face the common room, and propped his elbows behind him on the bar. He casually perused the patrons. _Hmmm... There's that woodsman in the rear. Probably came out of Cormanthor to resupply. He'd been in here before, and seemed more than capable, especially with that monstrous bow he carried around._ Ghelt's attention was drawn directly below him, where another half-orc was sitting at a table. _Sweet Lady! Is that a symbol of Deneir? Been a long time since I've seen one of those..._

Ghelt waited for likely people to approach him. He frowned at the hulking Grogan, and surreptitiously indicated for him to put on a cheery face.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Carfal*



			
				Eryndur said:
			
		

> "Got it."
> 
> Ghelt looked around, noticing the attention as well.
> 
> "Well," he said not too quietly, projecting out across the common room. "If I was going to make a move on certain undesirables, I'd gather a small _band_ of like-minded individuals, and promise them _equal shares_ of whatever _wealth_ we might acqure in the execution of said plan. Then, I'd start making inquiries in the seedier part of town; namely, here in the Labyrinth. Protection rackets, gambling, street gangs, prostitution, the black market."




Carfal sighed once again, resignedly. He needed to make contact with _some_ sources of information if he was ever going to complete his investigation, and Deneir-only-knows that he lacked the social wherewithal to get anyone to tell him what he needed.

"*Ahem*" Carfal conspicuously slides back his chair and stands, turning to face the conversation at the bar. "I, er, understand that there may be some interest in making certain inquiries hereabouts? Well, I happen to have need of a... more sophisticated individual to negotiate some inquiries of my own. If you... gentlemen would be amenable to assisting me in this, I would happily offer my own services in return. I can, um, transcribe any manuscripts you may... need... er, yes, I suppose you wouldn't. Well, I also have some skill in healing, should that become necessary for some reason." Almost as an afterthought, Carfal pulls the holy symbol hanging from a thong around his neck from beneath his armor, and attempts a friendly smile.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

*Ghelt the Shin, Human Rogue*

Ghelt smiled triumphantly at the barbarian, then kicks out a stool for the priest. "The services of Deneith are in serious remittance around here, mate. Always good to see an honest priest, assuming that's what you are. Name's Ghelt, and my companion and I would be more than happy to assist you with your problem. "He turned to stare hard at Grogan as he continued talking to the cleric. "Because, as we've learned recently, one good turn deserves another, and sometimes a more round-about means to an end can be more effective than brute coercion. _Right, Grogan?_"


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 22, 2007)

*Garren, Human Ranger*

Garren frowned in exasperation.  Who were these idiots?  Were they trying to draw the Zhents down on them in numbers?  He looked at the musclebound half-orc again and decided that he probably would be trying to do just that if he realized it was possible.
Not wanting those who were obviously on the right side of the struggle to be killed without accomplishing anything, he slowly levered himself up from the table and walked up to the bar.  Not looking at the three, he spoke so that only they could hear him.
The Shin is right, my formidable friend.  This is no place to discuss our mutual distaste for that collection of immoral miscreants.  Scarsdale is aswarm with them, and with their informants.    He knew that about the town, but came here to resupply anyway, as nobody asked him any questions about what he used all of the arrows for, or why he payed in gold coins covered with spiders.
Mayhap the best approach is to quietly gather some information about their activities, and discuss a method of disrupting them.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian and Zhent Hate'a)*

As the newcomers approached Grogan put on the fiercest friendly smile that he could force revealing his toothy yellowed orcish maw with his lips drawn back as far as he could manange while trying not to scare the locals away. The half-orc's eyes, full of rage and the desire to rip something apart combined with the hideous attempt of a friendly smile begot a rather comical appearance. 

Through his 'smile' Grogan said "Don't push it, Creep." to the Ghelt.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

Ghelt clapped the ranger on the back, but pulled his hand away at the cold stare he received in return. "Ah, wise words, sir, wise words indeed. Welcome to the burgeoning cadre."

It was a pleasant surprise that the mysterious outsider decided to initiate contact. Had his head tight on his shoulders, that one, or Ghelt was a stinking Hillsfarther.

[sblock=OOC]Ghelt would recommend retiring someplace private, but I'm not sure if the entire party is here in the common room.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

"Come on, Grog, scaring away folks trying to help aint gonna get rid of the Zhents." Said a new voice from behind them, as a hand clapped the large man on the shoulder.  Before he could start informing the newcomer of how many pieces he was going to rip him into, however, Grogan turned to look, recognizing an old face - the towering (Well, not compared to Grogan) Kevin Kull, a man with just as much hate for the Zhentarim - and for similar reasons.  They'd fought together before, to great effect. "I think the little guy's right, though. Lets go somewhere more private."


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 23, 2007)

*New voice (Logan Glanderho)*

I'd invite the lot of you Zhent-haters at my place in dwarven tavern, but there is lots of orc-blood running around. I'd suggest some more open place such as public bath said another voice about Grogan's belly height.

Owner of this voice was a dwarf, not very strong as dwarves go, definitely smaller then average with strangely empty (monotonous) very deep voice. His helm tucked neatly under the arm, dark brown hair trimmed neatly, still having pressed down appearance from helm, shield on his back tinkling in shiny chainmail under gray and brown robe, his rich beard elaborately braided in three pronged diamond pattern and with dark brown eyes, dwarf radiated calm confidence in face of a hulking half-orc. There was a leather sachel on his shoulder and warhammer on his hip.

We might have more privacy there. Other suggestions?

OOC: imagine human male of 5'2'' and reduce it to dwarf equivalent


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 23, 2007)

*Garren, Human Ranger*

Congratulations.  You've made enough noise to draw together a group of people who dislike the Zhents in a city full of them.  What do you think are the odds that you haven't also attracted the attention of several who will have our descriptions out with a small price attached to them.  Garren looks around the room, trying to identify anyone who is looking at the group too intently.  He even spares Polonus a glance, guessing that the man might be willing to sell them out if the price was right.
I'm much more comfortable out of doors, myself.  Surely we can find a quiet corner of a square for our discussion?  Or simply leave town for while?  That might be our best bet for avoiding further attention.

ooc: I don't really expect to leave town; I'm just trying to stay in character with the wild woodsman.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian and Zhent Hate'a)*

A really small smile slips on to Grogan's visage at the sight of Kevin, and then as quickly as it shows it is gone. He mumbles "Spear-chucker." as he looks away in amazement and confusion as to how all of these people converged on to one point and for this singular cause.

With one hand Grogan points his index finger to his chest, and then his index and middle fingers point to his eyes, and then finally he points his index finger to Ghelt. "Lets go." and he starts walking out of the tavern.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 23, 2007)

There was a sliding sound, as the drink Polonus poured came to a stop in front 
of the barbarian. The barkeep scowled at the half-orc. "You gonna pay for that?"
he asked. If he had overheard the conversation, he gave no sign. Neither did 
the other few patrons around the taproom, most of whom had conveniently
found places to put their backs against the wall when they chose places to sit.

Outside, a distant commotion could be heard, the sound of a crowd of people,
drawing nearer.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian and Zhent Hate'a)*

Grogan picked up both glasses at the same time, one per hand and pours them in his mouth, both at the same time, and several chugs later the half-orc finishes with an _Ahhhhh_!  He  haphazardly drops both glasses onto the bar and then turns around with a small stream of ale still running down the side of his mouth Grogan says "Ghelt's buying. Don't ya remember - _Polony_." He smiles again and then looks at Ghelt, then returns to leaving the establishment. 

He pauses for a moment in mid-stride and his ears perk up, he smiles again. "It looks like _They_'re come'n to me." as he begins to strap on his massive shield on his way out. "Come Kevin, victory calls."


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 23, 2007)

Garren hurried to catch up to the half-orc.   Again, oh large one, it is probably best to truly identify the cause of the noise before drawing attention to ourselves.  I would reccomend you not draw your weapon yet.  After all, everyone is expecting a bit of a parade, no?
He motioned quickly to the others, knowing he was unlikely to convince the brute of much on his own.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 23, 2007)

Carfal rolled his eyes skyward with a look of desperation before joining in Garren's entreaty. "Yes, let's try to remain inconspicuous until we confirm that danger is afoot. I sincerely doubt that a squadron of Zhent soldiers is marching through the center of town."

_There's not nearly enough screaming..._  Carfal swallowed the knot in his throat and moved to follow the group.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 23, 2007)

*Ghelt the Shin, Human Rogue*

Ghelt dropped a few coppers on the bar for the drinks. "Thanks, Pol. Grand, as always." He sidled up to one of the front windows and peered outside. 

"Unless there's another bread riot, I have a feeling we're about to catch a glimpse of the Lord Nephew, Ashchenon Dermmen."

Ghelt tried to decipher what the general tenor of the crowd noise was.

[sblock=OOC]Listen +5, if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

"Ya, lets just nice & easy along the side of the road and watch'em pass.  If anybody tries to cause us any trouble, well that's too bad for them." Kev grins as they exit the tavern.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2007)

*Let's go*

Dwarf silently follows the group keeping an eye on other patrons to see if anyone shows undue attention.

Hold your temper, big guy. It's either new ruler of this vicehole. Or else last of our group. We are already marked so you'll have your chance to cleave some scum later.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 24, 2007)

[OOC: have I specified the time? Late afternoon/early evening, the sun making
its journey towards the horizon]


It did indeed seem to be the new Lord of the City, Ashchenon Dermmen. He 
was young, very young, perhaps not even seen twenty summers. Yet he had
a shrewd look about him, mixed with the fervent fresh-faced optimism that
the young seemed to have. He was astride a light warhorse, wearing brilliant
splint mail and a cloak of House Dermmen's green-and-black colors. 

Surrounding him, also mounted, were a half-dozen of his personal guard; they
had the spit-and-polish look of the governor's guard, but there was no mistaking
the sheen on weapons and scabbards that indicated much use. One was obviously
their leader, an older grizzled man with the device of Tempus on his shield and
a weighing look that seemed to take in the whole area at once. The guard kept the
crowd at bay; perhaps a hundred citizens, walking along the sides of the street 
to catch a glimpse of the new ruler. To Ghelt's trained ear, perhaps a third of
the crowd seemed fanatically pleased to see the new Lord, and most of the 
others either faked their enthusiasm or were silent and watchful.

One of the citizens, a middle-aged woman, seemed so happy that she fainted
at the side of the street ahead of the procession; no, wait, her body seemed to
start an uncontrollable shaking...

At the same time, Grogan noticed a few pebbles bouncing off the cobblestones in
front of him; looking up, he could see the faint silhouette of either a small child
or halfling on the opposite roof. Grogan was just in the right position, as between the
cover and the sun the person was invisible from the crowd. There seemed to be
some kind of bow or crossbow in the figure's hands...


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 24, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian and Zhent Hate'a)*

As Grogan makes his way outside and sees the crowd and realizes that '_They_' have not come for their deaths his shoulders slump a little in disappointment and he scowls. His feral scowl increases even more when he sees how shiny the new lord and his minions are. '_Those who are inspection ready are usually not battle ready._'. He rolls his eyes a bit as he remembers these very valuable words he learned from a prominent militia leader in the Dale lands.

He looks carefully at the collapsing woman a expecting to see a poisoned arrow in her, and then he looks up to the roof top and points to the person who is asking for a '_Death in the Dales_' special and says "Slick, K-man - potentially a halfling assassin with a ranged weapon on the hot tin roof." and then points to the collapsed woman.

He swats Garren, Carfal, and the new come dwarf as gently as his barbaric self can in one movement to get their attention and then runs towards the street where the new lord is and he screams "Assassin on the roof top!" and points to the appropriate direction. 

[*OOC:* All in all he is hoping to not be proven a fool, and hoping that the woman is not just experiencing a religious moment.]


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 24, 2007)

"'Ware the woman! She's a planted distraction, I'd stake my life on it. Don't let her get away!"

Ghelt attempts to find a doorway where he can keep an eye on both the assassin and the  woman, and melts into the shadows.

[sblock=OOC]Hide +5[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 24, 2007)

*Garen, Human Ranger*

Garren moves to where Grogan was, trying to see the assassin.  He will ready his bow, but not draw an arrow until he verifies the threat.  I'm on the assassin.  Someone else secure the woman.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 24, 2007)

Glancing between the rooftop, the screaming Grogan, and the spasming woman, Carfal decided where his duty lie. "Is she injured?" Carfal raised his voice in question to no one in particular as he jogged to the woman's side, where he set about assessing the situation.

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive +2, if necessary to determine if the woman is actually in distress. If she is, I'll convert my prepared _create water_ to a _cure minor wounds_ to stabilize her.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2007)

Unnoticed by most a small maroon dragon, newly arrived in the human settlement, glides from rooftop to rooftop while occasionally using its magic (an unseen servant) to help gain altitude. Carrying little more than a cylinder-shaped leather case slung between its wings, the dragon is drawn to the sight of an official procession winding its way through the streets below. Alighting gently on a chimney top overlooking the street, the small maroon dragon is at first distracted by a commotion that erupts in the crowd below while failing to notice the armed individual on the rooftop across the way. Kosj snakes his head around, trying to make sense of the scene as a woman inexplicably collapses and a large half-orc begins shouting a warning and smacking the people around him.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

Kev heads for the woman, not having much confidence in his ability to hit a halfling on rooftop at that distance, and says to the guards nearby "There's an armed assailant on the rooftop!" pointing.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 27, 2007)

As Grogan makes his way outside and sees the crowd and realizes that 'They' have not come for their deaths his shoulders slump a little in disappointment and he scowls. His feral scowl increases even more when he sees how shiny the new lord and his minions are. 'Those who are inspection ready are usually not battle ready.'. He rolls his eyes a bit as he remembers these very valuable words he learned from a prominent militia leader in the Dale lands.

He looks carefully at the collapsing woman a expecting to see a poisoned arrow in her, and then he looks up to the roof top and points to the person who is asking for a 'Death in the Dales' special and says "Slick, K-man - potentially a halfling assassin with a ranged weapon on the hot tin roof." and then points to the collapsed woman.

He swats Garren, Carfal, and the new come dwarf as gently as his barbaric self can in one movement to get their attention and then runs towards the street where the new lord is and he screams "Assassin on the roof top!" and points to the appropriate direction. 

Part of the column and part of the crowd came to a halt, while those behind them
continued moving; things became very chaotic. The woman began to shake; someone
screamed, "The plague!" which caused further panic and confusion.

The leader of the guard gave Grogan a hard look, then stared up at the rooftops.
Three of the guard were either slower on the uptake, or not as smart; they headed
towards Grogan. The lead guard urged his horse ahead so that he was in front of 
Ashchenon.

Glancing between the rooftop, the screaming Grogan, and the spasming woman, Carfal decided where his duty lie. "Is she injured?" Carfal raised his voice in question to no one in particular as he jogged to the woman's side, where he set about assessing the situation.

It wasn't easy getting there through panicking townspeople, but he reaches the
woman after a moment. Carfal could swear he could see someone's pocket being
picked as most everyone moved away from the woman, back towards the 
Prince's entourage. From his vantage point, the woman looked as if she were
in serious convulsions. Her mouth and jaws were clenched shut.

Garren moves to where Grogan was, trying to see the assassin. He will ready his bow, but not draw an arrow until he verifies the threat. "I'm on the assassin. Someone else secure the woman."

After just a few seconds, the ranger draws a bead on the rooftop target- he
sees that it is a halfling, rather than a child, and that the halfling is carrying
a crossbow aimed down at someone in the crowd.

Unnoticed by most a small maroon dragon, newly arrived in the human settlement, glides from rooftop to rooftop while occasionally using its magic (an unseen servant) to help gain altitude. Carrying little more than a cylinder-shaped leather case slung between its wings, the dragon is drawn to the sight of an official procession winding its way through the streets below. Alighting gently on a chimney top overlooking the street, the small maroon dragon is at first distracted by a commotion that erupts in the crowd below while failing to notice the armed individual on the rooftop across the way. Kosj snakes his head around, trying to make sense of the scene as a woman inexplicably collapses and a large half-orc begins shouting a warning and smacking the people around him.

"'Ware the woman! She's a planted distraction, I'd stake my life on it. Don't let her get away!"

Ghelt attempts to find a doorway where he can keep an eye on both the assassin and the woman, and melts into the shadows.

[Ooookay, we'll go with present tense]
For the moment, Ghelt thinks he's hiding successfully; at least, no one is paying
attention to him.

Kev heads for the woman, not having much confidence in his ability to hit a halfling on rooftop at that distance, and says to the guards nearby "There's an armed assailant on the rooftop!" pointing.

He does not distract the guards heading towards Grogan, but two others
join the leader's search for the sniper.

Gaeern, being the one who keeps a bead on the target, sees the halfling shift his
feet and his aim; the crossbow thrums, but instead of hitting the new Lord, the
quarrel hits his horse. The horse rears, but for the moment the young Lord keeps
his seat.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 27, 2007)

*Logan Glanderho*

Dwarf moves toward the woman right behind Kevin, but falls behing as he tries to see the assassin on the roof, slowing progress toward the woman. Taking his satchel, he rumages through the scrolls within taking one labeled Hold Person.

OOC: preparing Command: "Jump down" if assassin seams ready to shoot (this depends on Logan spotting him in time). Or to stop a woman, depending on situation on hand. It'll be faster then taking scroll out.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 27, 2007)

Garren, now sure that the guards know there truly is an assasin on the rooftop, makes a slight adjustment to his stance, quickly draws and fires two arrows at the halfling.  Up there!  Halfling on the roof! he shouts, hoping others will see where his arrows fly.
[sblock=ooc] Rapid shot, +6/+6, 1d8+2 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 27, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31 --- Gaurd the Lord...*

Grogan's scowl grows deeper as he sees the quarrel loosed from the assassin's crossbow towards the Lord and understands what has happened when he hears the horse whinny as the bolt strikes it.  He growls hard as the guards continue heading towards him and yells "Get out of the way, you inspection ready goblin-fodder, and cover the Lord."

The half-orc runs to be as close to the Lord and possible_ (blowing past or through them if necessary - at least I will try - overrun attempt?) _and turns to face the assassin with his shield up so as to give the Lord as much cover as possible from his shield._ (Hopefully,)_ With his back turned to the Lord and the Lord's guards _(gulp)_ and facing the assassin's direction, he draws his sword and whistles for his horse "Sevulta" to come to him, so that the Lord will have even more cover and to give himself mobility for when the chase ensues for the traitorous dog.

[*OOC:* If I fail to get through the guards I will ready my self to get around them next round and go on the defensive - I have no quarrel with goblin-fodder guards.]


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ghelt the Shin*

Seeing that Kevin and Carfal had the woman nearby, Ghelt makes a break for the building the assassin is standing on. On the run, he assesses the footholds and ledges he can use to get to the roof quickly.

[sblock=OOC]If we're in combat mode now, my action translates to: 2 move actions: double move 60' towards the building. If he can get to the building sooner than that, he uses an action to climb, using whatever window sills, ledges, rough bricks, etc. are available. His ultimate goal is to get to the roof. Climb +2.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 27, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> It wasn't easy getting there through panicking townspeople, but he reaches the woman after a moment. Carfal could swear he could see someone's pocket being
> picked as most everyone moved away from the woman, back towards the
> Prince's entourage. From his vantage point, the woman looked as if she were
> in serious convulsions. Her mouth and jaws were clenched shut.




Carfal kneels by the woman's side, muttering something about cowardly opportunistic rogues, and gently places two fingers to her forehead. "Deneir preserve this text as yet unfinished."

[sblock=ooc]Converting _create water_ to _cure minor wounds_[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 29, 2007)

*Assassin stoping*

Spoting the assassin too late to stop the first missile, Logan prepares the scroll and casts it.

Hear me, o Dumathoin, and _hold_ this _person_ so he can reveal his secrets to us.

Then he continues in the wake of Grogan. Will heal the lord or the horse or Grogan, if there is need in that order of preference 

OOC: range is 130 feet, held for 3 rounds unless he makes DC 15 Will save, may fall if standing unbalanced or holding to something.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 29, 2007)

Hearing the shouted warnings of an "armed assailant on the rooftop" the small maroon dragon is suddenly fearful that it's been spotted and reflectively uses its magic to fortify the scales of its body against misguided reprisals (manifesting its _mage armor_ spell-like ability as a standard action). Only once a bolt streaks down from a nearby rooftop into the crowd below does the dragon realize that the identified assailant isn't itself. Snaking its saurian head around, Kosj spots the halfling with the crossbow nearby. Uncertain of the nature of the conflict taking place, the small maroon dragon tentatively rises up into the air through strength of art and the beating of wings (_unseen servant_ directed to move Kosj diagonally up and forward 5-ft. towards the halfling).

OOC: Tharune, could you tell me the exact distant and the difference in altitude, if any, between Kosj and the halfling? Thanks.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 30, 2007)

ooc: Okay, I put through a post last night, and it is NOT HERE. I worked on that thing for half an hour. I am not happy.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 30, 2007)

OOC: I don't have all my notes with me, this is the short version:

Grogan: succeeds. He is past the two guards, the leader is busy with the sniper,
and Ashchenon is still fighting with his horse. Grogan's own horse won't be able
to intervene any time soon.

The crowd begins to scatter, especially around where the "plague" woman is. They
begin to press around the Lord, hindering everything.

Carfal: successful. The heal works, he realizes she didn't need it at the same time
she stops faking (sorry, a 1 on sense motive) and stabs him with a punching dagger.
She gets ready to run. Carfal saves against some kind of poison, but feels woozy.

Garren: one arrow hits. The halfling yelps and moves back towards the edge of the roof.

Logan: succeeds. The spell goes off, the halfling totters on the edge and falls off.
Smack. Logan continues towards the press of the crowd.

Vorastrix: succeeds. He's in the air, ten feet above the sniper roof and about forty
feet above the now broken body of the halfling.

Ghelt: succeeds. He's climbing the building as the halfling falls off. It's around the corner
of the building to the right.

Stonecipher: succeeds. He's pressing through the crowd, slowly, his cloak all the colors
of the rainbow. It takes all his concentration to keep it up and push through the crowd.

Kevin: sees the woman stab the cleric, then get up. He can reach her this next round
if he wants.

Halfling: bleeds.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 30, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

*Grogan *lets out a feral growl as he drafts past the incompetent guards while disappointedly shaking his head. _(Assuming that he is not there yet, he continues on his path to the lord.)_ Looking about he sees that everything seems to basically be under control, he jams his sword into the ground, then he reaches for reigns of *Lord Ashchenon*'s horse to attempt to control it to a calmer state. 

He yells out while attempting to struggle with the Lord's horse "Don't let the traitors die on us, or get away. I have manacles in my backpack to bind the dogs for interrogation." He smiles viciously at the thought, and then whistles again for his horse.

[*OOC: *Did I knock the guards down or did they avoid me?   ]


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 30, 2007)

*Ghelt the Shin*

Ghelt hears the thump of the halfling's body as he's hanging to a windowsill. _Oh, for crying out loud._ He jumps back down and runs around the corner of the building. He draws his swords just in case the halfling has any last-minute tricks up his sleeve while he's coughing up his lifeblood.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 30, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> Carfal: successful. The heal works, he realizes she didn't need it at the same time
> she stops faking (sorry, a 1 on sense motive) and stabs him with a punching dagger.
> She gets ready to run. Carfal saves against some kind of poison, but feels woozy.




Hissing in pain as he wobbled to his feet, and cursing his gullibility, Carfal brandished his holy symbol and invoked his god. "Deneir, furl her will!"

[sblock=ooc]casting _hold person_ on the woman[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

"The woman was a ruse!" Kevin tries to shout to his companions "Be careful there may be more assassins in the crowd!"  He starts advancing on her, but sees to his relief that Carfal is allright.  That's good, it means he won't have to kill the witch for revenge.

If the cleric's spell successfully stops the woman, he runs up and smacks the side of her head with the shaft of his spear.  Otherwise he charges and stabs her with the spear.

[sblock=combat info]
Since Carfal goes first in init, my action is dependant on the results of his.  If she stops moving, I'll try to subdue her, taking the -4 attack for nonlethal. (+6 attack, 1d6+4 nonlethal damage)
Otherwise, I'll just go for a Power attack(2). (+8 attack, 1d6+7 damage).
Either way, it's a Charging attack.
I'm not wielding my shield at the moment, so my AC is 15, but my weapon is currently held 2-handed (dealing more damage).
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 31, 2007)

Hearing Kevin's shout, Garren nocks another arrow and turns to scan the crowd, looking for anyone else who might threaten the nobleman.  If he sees an obvious threat, he will shoot.  If he sees something suspicious but not clearly aggressive he will shout a warning and demand surrender from the person in question.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 31, 2007)

*Scanning*

Seeing others efficiently react to the threat, Logan continues in the wake of Grogan.

He scans thinning crowd trying to notice someone either spellcasting or having missile weapon ready or threatening Grogan's back, preparing to command them to stop if they try something. 

2 reactions:
If he gets to the lord safely Logan heals his mount.

If he cannot move through the crowd due to press of bodies, he casts Detect Thoughts getting Lord and woman in emanation (and of course anyone around them, trying to discern is there any other threat around).


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 1, 2007)

Uncertain of exactly what's happening and who's involved, and concerned that it might be spotted and mistakenly targeted by the panicked crowd below, the small maroon dragon lazily beats the air with its wings as it slowly ascends higher (unseen servant directed to move Kosj diagonally up and 5-ft. towards the direction the woman seems intent to flee). With a muttered word and a wave of talons, the small Vorastrix casts _detect magic_ as it snakes is saurian head around, trying to uncover any other hidden threats below.


----------



## Tharune (Sep 3, 2007)

*From the Rooftops- Round 2*

[OOC: Did I knock the guards down or did they avoid me?  ]

[OOC: Since you were in a hurry, I assumed -you- avoided -them-.. ]

Grogan is successful, with his sword jammed in the ground and his hands around the bridle of the horse. The horse appears to hate the presence of the half-orc (failed animal handling) but is responding to the brute muscle jerking its head around. Likewise, Ashchenon looks suprised and not at all pleased, but seems to change his mind once he sees what Grogan is doing.

The crowd becomes unruly, and the press gets worse. The Lord helps wrestle down his horse, and once the two guards fight their way back he says, "Leave the half-orc alone!" 

The woman begins to run away when Carfal's hold spell hits her; she crashes into a few people, and they scatter, yelling. If anyone has put together that she's really not got the plague, they're drowned out by the crowd panic.

Garren, his bow drawn, doesn't see any new threats. He does see the rainbow-colored dwarf wandering around, the crowd retreating, the knot of people around the Lord and the figures converging on the downed halfling. 

Logan manages to fight his way through the press and reach Grogan and Ashchenon; the heal spell goes off, he pulls out the quarrel, and the horse calms down considerably.

Vorastrix casts detect magic; he sees the occasional flash of a magic item in the retreating crowd, as well as magic on the Lord and the leader of the guards. All of them, suprisingly, has the same signature, as if the same person or people made all the items.

Ghelt reaches the halfling, who appears to have a broken leg and a punctured lung. There is a slowly spreading blood pool beneath him. The halfling's features are frozen, as if from a spell or from some poison.

Stonecipher fights through the crowd, jostled a bit by the press. [Still with us, Stonecipher?]

Kevin follows up behind Carfal's spell and whacks the woman with the butt of his spear; she continues to not move, though a bruise appears at her temple. It doesn't look like she's going anywhere for a while.

[I'll post again Tuesday evening...]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 3, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan lets go of the bridle, slaps the horses flank in reassurance that everything is OK, and pulls his sword from the ground. He looks to Logan who he sees cast a healing spell and states "Attend to the fallen, especially the traitorous swine. Make sure they do not pass this world for the Dales have justice to dispense." He smiles at this thought, for if they do not dispense justice appropriately, that means he will. 

Grogan whistles again for his horse and is getting a little impatient for its lack of attention to his need of his manacles.

He nods to Lord Ashchenon and says "Grogan of the Ebon Jaguar tribe at your service." as he looks scampers off to the closest of the fallen assassins.

[*OOC:* That works. Mowing them down is not a requirement.    Would be great for effect, but not necessary. I suppose earning the ire of the local lord's guards is not a good idea.   ]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 3, 2007)

With the sudden conflict below seemingly winding down, the small maroon dragon continues to circle idly overhead while searching the local weave for magical auras. (Continuing to concentrate to determine the number, strength and school of all visible auras, Spellcraft +7)

OOC: Looking back at the roof that the halfling sniper was on, does it appear that he left or dropped anything there before falling to the street below?


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 3, 2007)

*Ghelt the Shin*

Ghelt kneels over the tiny body, and prods it carefully. Then -- like any self-respecting thief -- loots it mercilessly. He keeps one eye out for any too curious onlookers in the alleyway.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 3, 2007)

Garren stands where he is, bow still drawn, continuing to search the area for further threats.
He shouts to the nearest guardsman, It looks like there were only two.  Get the lord to safety and interrogate the assassins to find out who put them up to it.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2007)

Kevin begins hastily searching the woman for weapons, not knowing how long this enchantment lasts.  "Nice spell, How long's it last?"


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Kevin begins hastily searching the woman for weapons, not knowing how long this enchantment lasts.  "Nice spell, How long's it last?"




Carfal laughs nervously. "A matter of seconds, if that, I'm afraid. Help me move her to a prone position and hold her fast, eh?" He calls above the din of the crowd to his allies, or anyone else who might be cooperative, "we've captured the assasin's collaborator! Someone bring rope to bind her!"


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2007)

"OH.." Kevin stops his search and pushes the Assassin over, putting his spear to her throat "This should make her think twice about moving.  There's Rope in my pack."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 4, 2007)

*Logan the Healer*

Greetings Lord, I am talhund Logan Glanderho. Logan bows slightly.
If You'll allow me, I can help with interrogation as can my friend here. Poitns to Grogan Grogan, keep protecting the lord and keep an eye on the woman. I'll go and see if assassin still lives.

Logan makes his way to fallen halfling.

Since we don't have a map:
If Logan passes near Kevin and Carfal on his way to Ghelt he suggests
Hit her over the head and knock her out, she'll be easier to manage. Logan gestures toward companions weapons and taps his warhammer. He then continues toward Ghelt.


----------



## Tharune (Sep 5, 2007)

>Grogan lets go of the bridle, slaps the horses flank in reassurance that everything is OK, and pulls his sword from the ground. He looks to Logan who he sees cast a healing spell and states "Attend to the fallen, especially the traitorous swine. Make sure they do not pass this world for the Dales have justice to dispense." He smiles at this thought, for if they do not dispense justice appropriately, that means he will. 

>Grogan whistles again for his horse and is getting a little impatient for its lack of attention to his need of his manacles.

>He nods to Lord Ashchenon and says "Grogan of the Ebon Jaguar tribe at your service." as he looks scampers off to the closest of the fallen assassins.

"Pleased to, ah, make your..." the Lord says, then frowns as the half-orc heads off into the crowd in the direction of the fallen woman. He will reach her at the end of this round.
This is because the crowd, pressing around them, is breaking up and moving back the way they came, towards the north. The brilliantly-clad dwarf disappears into the crowd as they start to break up. Grogan's horse, seeing its master, angles towards where he is headed.

<Carfal now at Kevin's init>

>Garren stands where he is, bow still drawn, continuing to search the area for further threats.
He shouts to the nearest guardsman, It looks like there were only two. Get the lord to safety and interrogate the assassins to find out who put them up to it.

Suprisingly, the nearest guardsman nods and begins moving through the thinning crowd. "Adventurers," Garren thinks he hears under his breath. There's no additional
threats... except a small figure, winged, gliding in circles above the fray.

>Greetings Lord, I am talhund Logan Glanderho. Logan bows slightly.
If You'll allow me, I can help with interrogation as can my friend here. Poitns to Grogan Grogan, keep protecting the lord and keep an eye on the woman. I'll go and see if assassin still lives.

>Logan makes his way to fallen halfling.

But Grogan has already left, heading to the group with the woman, as they shout orders at one another. The Lord looks at the returned Captain of the guards, who shakes his head and says, "Adventurers..."

Since we don't have a map:
If Logan passes near Kevin and Carfal on his way to Ghelt he suggests
Hit her over the head and knock her out, she'll be easier to manage. Logan gestures toward companions weapons and taps his warhammer. He then continues toward Ghelt.

They're a round's movement away, so Logan goes directly towards Ghelt. He doesn't find the thief, merely the looted and dead body of a halfling. The halfling's face is covered by a mask, with a kukiri outlined in silver thread around the area of the mouth.

<OOC: I'll have a much more detailed description of the areas from now on, now that I know how things map.>


>With the sudden conflict below seemingly winding down, the small maroon dragon continues to circle idly overhead while searching the local weave for magical auras. (Continuing to concentrate to determine the number, strength and school of all visible auras, Spellcraft +7)

Vorastrix gets all kinds; divination magic, abjurations, evocations, necromatic... then the "taste" of the magic comes to him, being in this town for a while, and he realizes that many in the crowd have purchased things from the Red Wizards in the town square...

>OOC: Looking back at the roof that the halfling sniper was on, does it appear that he left or dropped anything there before falling to the street below?

OOC: Nothing obvious from a Spot, he'll need to Search to make absolutely sure, though.


>Kevin begins hastily searching the woman for weapons, not knowing how long this enchantment lasts. "Nice spell, How long's it last?"

>Carfal laughs nervously. "A matter of seconds, if that, I'm afraid. Help me move her to a prone position and hold her fast, eh?" He calls above the din of the crowd to his allies, or anyone else who might be cooperative, "we've captured the assasin's collaborator! Someone bring rope to bind her!"

>"OH.." Kevin stops his search and pushes the Assassin over, putting his spear to her throat "This should make her think twice about moving. There's Rope in my pack."

Grogan is moving up, too, and the horse after him; Carfal can use the rope, or Grogan's manacles (which means Grogan will have the key) next round. Kevin seems sure the woman isn't going anywhere with a possible /coup de grace/ on her.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 5, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan smiles as his horse comes about. He rummages through its saddlebags for a quick moment and not sure of the status of either assailant, drops to both Ghelt and Carfal a set of manacles appropriately sized for their downed opponents. After distributing the manacles, the barbarian redraws his sword and says "Lets clean this up people. Chain'em up and lets get to the interrogation part." He happily nods at the efficiency of it all.


----------



## Tharune (Sep 5, 2007)

*OOC: Chessboard Map*

OOC: FreeXenon, I'll give you a chance to change your post as necessary after this.

Image there's a chessboard, and each square is a 5-foot square. Imagine that you're looking at the chessboard from the south, so the far side of the board, that's north, south is close to you,  east to the right, west to the left.

Standing here, looking as you are, you notice the squares have letters and numbers. Left to right (and west to east), are letters A through H. Vertically, closest to you is 1 and farthest is 8 (south is 1 and north is 8). That means the left column, bottom row is A1, and it corresponds to the southwest. Farthest away and farthest right is H8, and it corresponds to the northeast- get it?

Now, let's overlay the map over our scene. The road is pretty wide, taking up columns B thru G. The parade was going from row 8 towards row 1- below row 1 we're entering the Labrynth. The entrance to the Song and Sheep is at B2. The halfling sniper is now on the ground around H1. That's where Logan is. Ghelt is no longer anywhere to be seen. Grogan, Carfal, and Kevin are all now at B4, as is the /held/ woman. Garren is close, at B2 or B3. Lord Ashchenon and most of the guards are around F5 or F6. The crowd stretches from row 5 up through row 8, but they're all heading north. Vorastrix I figured was somewhere around G3, between 40 and 50 feet off the ground and between 10 and 20 feet above the sniper's rooftop.

In other words, Grogan's not chucking manacles across the street and behind the corner of a building, but can easily hand them to Carfal or Kevin. They could see what Garren is aiming at, if he warns them. Logan is at the SE corner of the map, around the corner of a building, and can't quickly warn the others of what he sees.

Does this help?


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC: I'll assume for now that Grogan still decides to give us the manacles 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Grogan smiles as his horse comes about. He rummages through its saddlebags for a quick moment and not knowing the status of either assailant, throws to both Ghelt and Carfal a set of manacles appropriately sized for their downed opponents. After tossing the manacles, the barbarian redraws his sword and says "Lets clean this up people. Chain'em up and lets get to the interrogation part." He happily nods at the efficiency of it all.




Carfal sketches a salute to Grogan, and proceeds to bind the woman's hands behind her back, and takes a firm grip on the chain. Leaning over to catch the captive's eye, he clears his throat and says, "Quite sorry about all this, but, well, you leave us precious little choice, you know?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2007)

*Logan searches*

Arriving at the scene, Logan slows down examining the body (in case he is just drugged, acting or some such), although it's more of a confirmation. He is careful, though and his back are to the wall as he scans neaby buildings.

After he is fairly sure that no threat is imminent, he looks over the body and around it. Is there anything that could be clue as to the origin and/or affiliation of the halfling? Did Logan see before or knows the meaning of the mask? 

Finally grabs the halfling by the scruff of his neck and carries him back to the rest of the group.

[sblock=OOC]All of this shouldn't take more then a minute if halfling is obviously dead (broken neck etc), even with short examination it shouldn't take over two minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 6, 2007)

Kosj, still rather confused about the odd battle that just took place, glides gracefully to the spot from which the halfling archer tumbled down just moments ago. The small maroon dragon's talons clack lightly on the slate tiles of the rooftop as it lands delicately. Snaking its head around, Kosj examines the area with both magic and mundane means (Search -1, taking 20 if possible, _detect magic_) for clues as to the small man's identity or how he managed to climb up here in the first place, before peeking over the edge of the roof to the dwarf and halfling far below.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

Once the woman is Manacled, Kevin bodily lifts her and walks over to the lord, glancing up.  "Is that small dragon with you?  it doesn't seem to be one of the assassins.. OH, my apologies. I am Kevin Kull, My lord, it is a pleasure to have been a part of foiling this assassination." He smiles and bows slightly, dropping the woman to the ground at the guards' feet.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 7, 2007)

Seeing a potential new threat in the flying draconic individual, Garren sights his arrow on it and shouts,  You there!  Land and explain yourself, or you'll share the halfling's fate! 
If the creature does anything but glide peacefully to the ground he'll shoot.
[sblock=ooc] Sorry Ambrus, but I can't see any reason for him not to be suspicious. 
+8 to hit, 1d8+2 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 7, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan makes his way towards Garren to provide him cover and levels his sword to the 'little dragon of the clacking feet' and says "Speak your intent reptile."

The barbarian hefts his massive shield in a good place ready to shelter himself  and partially Garren from a great blast from its potentially fiery breath as he watches the intently searching little draconic creature for any aggressive intent.


----------



## Tharune (Sep 8, 2007)

[slight edit]
>Grogan smiles as his horse comes about. He rummages through its saddlebags for a quick moment and not sure of the status of either assailant, drops to Carfal a set of manacles appropriately sized for [his] downed opponent. After distributing the manacles, the barbarian redraws his sword and says "Lets clean this up people. Chain'em up and lets get to the interrogation part." He happily nods at the efficiency of it all.

>Carfal sketches a salute to Grogan, and proceeds to bind the woman's hands behind her back, and takes a firm grip on the chain. Leaning over to catch the captive's eye, he clears his throat and says, "Quite sorry about all this, but, well, you leave us precious little choice, you know?"

The woman, still under a -hold person-, makes no sound, and not even a betraying flicker of her eyelids.

>Arriving at the scene, Logan slows down examining the body (in case he is just drugged, acting or some such), although it's more of a confirmation. He is careful, though and his back are to the wall as he scans neaby buildings.

>After he is fairly sure that no threat is imminent, he looks over the body and around it. Is there anything that could be clue as to the origin and/or affiliation of the halfling? Did Logan see before or knows the meaning of the mask? 

>Finally grabs the halfling by the scruff of his neck and carries him back to the rest of the group.

After a moment of recollection (and a high roll), Logan seems to remember hearing about halflings and kukiris... ah, yes, the Dancers. Fighter-rogues that are little more than brigands feeding off the corpse of this long-lawless city. "One dance with a Dancer is all you get," is their motto...

...and no... the halfling isn't quite dead yet, but unconscious and bleeding all over. His arm looks broken, and maybe his hip, and probably some broken ribs. Frothy blood is dribbling out the corner of his mouth.

>Kosj, still rather confused about the odd battle that just took place, glides gracefully to the spot from which the halfling archer tumbled down just moments ago. The small maroon dragon's talons clack lightly on the slate tiles of the rooftop as it lands delicately. Snaking its head around, Kosj examines the area with both magic and mundane means (Search -1, taking 20 if possible, detect magic) for clues as to the small man's identity or how he managed to climb up here in the first place, before peeking over the edge of the roof to the dwarf and halfling far below.

The dragon sees a few things: a discarded glass vial laying open and on its side, a broken crossbow quarrel, two other quarrels stuck point-down into the roof, and the hilt of a small sword or dagger in a corner. The handle radiates magic.

As far as getting there, the building seems very climbable to someone with enough bravery and skill...

>Once the woman is Manacled, Kevin bodily lifts her and walks over to the lord, glancing up. "Is that small dragon with you? it doesn't seem to be one of the assassins.. OH, my apologies. I am Kevin Kull, My lord, it is a pleasure to have been a part of foiling this assassination." He smiles and bows slightly, dropping the woman to the ground at the guards' feet.

Ashchenon smiles. "And luck is on my side, too, to meet you today! See, Captain, this city isn't all that bad. Not a Chandlerscross, mind you, but..."

The Tempus-guard grunts and indicates down the street where Logan is dragging the halfling's body back towards them. "Really? Where is the other one, the one in leather that I saw climbing?"

But the Lord is looking over to the unfolding scene nearby, especially the birthmark on the chest of the half-orc. He frowns. "Interesting..." he says, then turns back to Kevin. "Are you all together? Your group must join me for a formal dinner at the Keep tonight. A thank you, and a chance for some quiet chat. Formal attire, of course."

>Seeing a potential new threat in the flying draconic individual, Garren sights his arrow on it and shouts, You there! Land and explain yourself, or you'll share the halfling's fate! 
If the creature does anything but glide peacefully to the ground he'll shoot.

>Grogan makes his way towards Garren to provide him cover and levels his sword to the 'little dragon of the clacking feet' and says "Speak your intent reptile."

>The barbarian hefts his massive shield in a good place ready to shelter himself and partially Garren from a great blast from its potentially fiery breath as he watches the intently searching little draconic creature for any aggressive intent.

[and the DM grabs a chair here and reaches for the popcorn]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 9, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> ...and no... the halfling isn't quite dead yet, but unconscious and bleeding all over. His arm looks broken, and maybe his hip, and probably some broken ribs. Frothy blood is dribbling out the corner of his mouth.




Carfal brushes the thoroughfare's dust from his robe as he stands and takes in the scene as the chaos winds down. Noting the assassin's condition as Logan drags him forward, Carfal moves to meet him. "Here, I'd best stop that bleeding if we want to get any words out of him later." Placing a palm to the halfling's forehead, he once again sublimates one of his mystic boons into a tiny quantum of restorative energy.

[OOC: converting _Light_ into _Cure Minor Wounds_]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Not turning his attention from the unfinished business at hand the barbarian grunts in response to the Lord and then snarls at the mention of 'formal'.

Grogan growls "Best bind em priest." as he makes a quick look to the manacles that he carries with him.

His great hands still maintain his blade level to the little draconic figure above. "What say you reptile?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 10, 2007)

*Healing*

Since halfling is critical Logan pours enough healing into him to keep him alive then drags him out _(OOC: converts resistance to healing). _ 

Realising there is still some trouble, he looks up and observes the dragon for several seconds. Deciding he is not an iminent threat he drops halfling by the woman and continues with bandaging (Heal +3).

He had this on. Logan shows halflings mask.He is one of The Dancers. Does anyone know something more about them?



[sblock=OOC Bloodcookie]
Sorry, bloodcookie, I know this conflicts slightly with your post, but I couldn't post earlier 
You are ofcourse free to heal him as much as you like.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 10, 2007)

The small maroon dragon quickly gathers up the discarded items on the roof, deftly tucking the quarrels and short sword into the cylindrical leather case between his wings; the vial he keeps in claw. Hearing the voices of the half-orc and some other male calling out to it, Vorastrix pads over to the edge of the roof to investigate. Snaking its sinuous neck over the edge, Vorastrix peers down with its dark-goggled head at the assembly below. A human had an arrow trained on the dragon's position and the boisterous half-orc was hefting some kind wooden door defensively while demanding a response of some sort. The maroon dragon cocks its saurian head back and forth curiously while examining the pair, wondering if they posed enough of a threat that the drakeling should flee or not. The puzzling battle certainly seemed to have riled them up.

Briefly tasting the air with its tongue, Vorastrix tries addressing the brutes in Chodathan. _*"I've only just arrived here. Your parade and battle caught my attention. I don't know what you're all fighting about, and don't care to involve myself in it. Sorry. I'm just passing through."*_ Then, as the half-orc shifts the heavy door he's holding up, Vorastrix spots it: the mark of the wyrm Llorranos Fyr on the brute's exposed shoulder. Uncertain that it's seeing what it believes it's seeing, the small maroon dragon reaches up and deftly pulls its goggles up onto the top of its head and peers down intently at the half-orc with its burning amber eyes.

OOC: Is the sword hilt just a hilt or is there an intact blade attached to it?


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 11, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

"Guess what reptile, you've just got yer self involved now, so get down here so we can question you properly."

Noticing the little dragon scrutinizing him makes Grogan a little uncomfortable. Small dragon or not, it is still a dragon of sorts and its looking at him intently. The half orc says gruffly "What are you looking at stretchy neck?" while narrowing his eyes.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 11, 2007)

*Logan the Diplomat*

Please, Grogan, calm down. Our little friend up there didn't do anything untoward. And Garen, it's not polite to point weapons, even if one looks so different from you, if you are not threatened. 

Logan steps toward the dragon, hands spread in placating gesture.

Would you please come down so we don't crane our poor necks so, good sir, we don't have the flexibility you are aptly demonstrating. I give you my word you will come to no harm as long as you don't try to attack us.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 11, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

"Friend?" Grogan exclaims. "It's a dragon. How many friendly dragons have you heard about or met there Loggall? They all go rampaging about burning villages and eating damsels, hording treasure and... and... and... slithering about with their forked tongues lashing out in the air." The barbarian shivers a little bit at the thought.


----------



## Tharune (Sep 11, 2007)

> >Carfal brushes the thoroughfare's dust from his robe as he stands and takes in the scene as the chaos winds down. Noting the assassin's condition as Logan drags him forward, Carfal moves to meet him. "Here, I'd best stop that bleeding if we want to get any words out of him later." Placing a palm to the halfling's forehead, he once again sublimates one of his mystic boons into a tiny quantum of restorative energy.
> 
> >[OOC: converting Light into Cure Minor Wounds]






> >Not turning his attention from the unfinished business at hand the barbarian grunts in response to the Lord and then snarls at the mention of 'formal'.
> 
> >Grogan growls "Best bind em priest." as he makes a quick look to the manacles that he carries with him.
> 
> >His great hands still maintain his blade level to the little draconic figure above. "What say you reptile?"






> >Since halfling is critical Logan pours enough healing into him to keep him alive then drags him out (OOC: converts resistance to healing).
> 
> >Realising there is still some trouble, he looks up and observes the dragon for several seconds. Deciding he is not an iminent threat he drops halfling by the woman and continues with bandaging (Heal +3).
> 
> "He had this on." Logan shows halflings mask. "He is one of The Dancers. Does anyone know something more about them?"




Carfal and Logan are both successful; the bleeding stops, the arm repairs itself, and the halfling seems to be breathing normally again. He's still unconscious.



> >The small maroon dragon quickly gathers up the discarded items on the roof, deftly tucking the quarrels and short sword into the cylindrical leather case between his wings; the vial he keeps in claw. Hearing the voices of the half-orc and some other male calling out to it, Vorastrix pads over to the edge of the roof to investigate. Snaking its sinuous neck over the edge, Vorastrix peers down with its dark-goggled head at the assembly below. A human had an arrow trained on the dragon's position and the boisterous half-orc was hefting some kind wooden door defensively while demanding a response of some sort. The maroon dragon cocks its saurian head back and forth curiously while examining the pair, wondering if they posed enough of a threat that the drakeling should flee or not. The puzzling battle certainly seemed to have riled them up.
> 
> >Briefly tasting the air with its tongue, Vorastrix tries addressing the brutes in Chodathan. "I've only just arrived here. Your parade and battle caught my attention. I don't know what you're all fighting about, and don't care to involve myself in it. Sorry. I'm just passing through." Then, as the half-orc shifts the heavy door he's holding up, Vorastrix spots it: the mark of the wyrm Llorranos Fyr on the brute's exposed shoulder. Uncertain that it's seeing what it believes it's seeing, the small maroon dragon reaches up and deftly pulls its goggles up onto the top of its head and peers down intently at the half-orc with its burning amber eyes.
> 
> >OOC: Is the sword hilt just a hilt or is there an intact blade attached to it?




It's a full blade, just wasn't completely visible from the original angle. Vorastrix is holding a magic kukiri.



> >"Guess what reptile, you've just got yer self involved now, so get down here so we can question you properly."
> 
> >Noticing the little dragon scrutinizing him makes Grogan a little uncomfortable. Small dragon or not, it is still a dragon of sorts and its looking at him intently. The half orc says gruffly "What are you looking at stretchy neck?" while narrowing his eyes.






> >Please, Grogan, calm down. Our little friend up there didn't do anything untoward. And Garen, it's not polite to point weapons, even if one looks so different from you, if you are not threatened.
> 
> >Logan steps toward the dragon, hands spread in placating gesture.
> 
> >Would you please come down so we don't crane our poor necks so, good sir, we don't have the flexibility you are aptly demonstrating. I give you my word you will come to no harm as long as you don't try to attack us.






> >"Friend?" Grogan exclaims. "It's a dragon. How many friendly dragons have you heard about or met there Loggall? They all go rampaging about burning villages and eating damsels, hording treasure and... and... and... slithering about with their forked tongues lashing out in the air." The barbarian shivers a little bit at the thought.




[OOC: and carry on...]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 11, 2007)

[*OOC:* Tharune, could you blockquote the quoted text _(or something like that)_ that you use in your posts so that it will be easier for us to find the pertinent info that you add in. Pretty please?   ]


----------



## Tharune (Sep 11, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [*OOC:* Tharune, could you blockquote the quoted text _(or something like that)_ that you use in your posts so that it will be easier for us to find the pertinent info that you add in. Pretty please?   ]




OOC: No problem. Sorry!


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 11, 2007)

[*OOC:* Beautiful - Thanks! ]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 11, 2007)

The small maroon dragon listens to the armed brute passionately describe his disdain for all of dragonkind. Vorastrix likewise remains aware that the archer has kept an arrow trained on it. Blinking, the dragon rights its head and pulls the dark-lensed goggles back down over its eyes and then peers back down to the dwarf with the elaborate beard. *"If it's all the same, I think it'd be better if I just stay up here for the time being. Terribly sorry."*

Not particularly interested in speaking further with the aggressive half-orc, the maroon dragon can't let this unexpected opportunity slip away. Cocking it's head back towards the door-wielding brute, Vorastrix continues. *"I was looking at that mark on your shoulder. I've seen its like only once before. Do you know what it is?"*


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 11, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> *"I was looking at that mark on your shoulder. I've seen its like only once before. Do you know what it is?"*



"I have lots of marks - scars and wounds all about me serpent tongue. What of them?" Grogan looks to the dragon suspiciously expecting some sort of wily trick to be pulled by the tricksy dragon-kin.  His sword hand never waivers, maintaining its solid form leveled to the 'little dragon on the rooftop'.

[OOC: It is not so much disdain as it is distrust and perhaps a little squeamish fear at the slimy and slithery reptilian.   

_"Why did it have to be snakes?"_ - Indiana Jones]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 11, 2007)

The small maroon dragon studies the brute for signs of duplicity, but only sees suspicion and aggression there instead. It seemed likely that the door-wielding half-orc knew nothing of his own mark's significance. Not surprising since it'd only been a short while since Vorastrix itself had learnt that its own mark was anything other than a strange scale marking. But how to learn something more of what the two of them shared in common if the aggressive creature below remained ignorant? It certainly wouldn't be prudent to discuss the matter further in front of countless spectators.

In response, Vorastrix simply rolls its saurian head dismissively and answers: *"Simply that."*


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 11, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Now the brutish barbarian looks to the little dragon thing quizzically and then shakes his head. Grogan looks around to verify that there are no immediate threats about and then he slowly lowers his blade to finally sheath it. 

With his hands Grogan gestures in such as way as to let the draconian creature know that it is being watched by him very closely. 

He looks to Logan and shrugs. Frustrated and ill at ease he says "I am done. Do what you will, priest." as he nods in the direction of the rooftop visitor. THe half-orc finishes with a whispered "But I will be watching."

He then turns a predatory eye on their new prisoners.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 11, 2007)

Garren keeps his arrow sighted on the dragon, ready to fire if it tries to fly away or attack.  Why are you so ready to trust this thing, dwarf?  He just happened to fly in during an assasination attempt that was launched from a roof, and immediately goes over to disturb the evidence of that assasination attempt?  I see him as a likely conspirator.
He then raises his voice to reach the object of his suspicion.  I'll tell you one more time; land now and answer some questions about your presence and involvement in this crime or answer to my arrows.
If Garren can see the kukri in the dragon's hand, he fires.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 11, 2007)

Vorastrix looks over to the implacable and domineering archer below. *"I think I've already explained myself clearly. What's your involvement in this crime?"*

OOC: Check my earlier posts; Vorastrix isn't holding the kukri any longer. Vor's claws also aren't visible; the dragon is only exposing its head over the edge of the roof.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 11, 2007)

My involvement is that I shot the last little being sitting right there on that roof, as he posed a direct threat to the lord of this city.  Now, until I know that you don't pose a similar threat, and please pardon me if I don't take your word on that as I'm sure the halfling who just shot a crossbow would have claimed to be "just passing through", I'm going to keep this bow ready.
ooc: Sorry, nothing in your previous posts has given any real cause to trust you.  You're behaving quite suspiciously, and you're playing a kobold.  I have much more reason to think you're on the assassins' side.  It's only because I, the player, know otherwise, that you're not already sprouting feathers.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 11, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Cocking it's head back towards the door-wielding brute, Vorastrix continues. *"I was looking at that mark on your shoulder. I've seen its like only once before. Do you know what it is?"*




As he finishes stabilizing the halfling, Carfal's ears prick at something in the conversation that he's been too busy to concentrate on until now. He had noticed some kind of mark on his fellow half-orc's shoulder when they first met, but hadn't taken a closer look, dismissing it as a mere decorative tattoo. Realizing that someone else - _and a draconic someone_, he notes, craning his neck to see whom Grogan is talking to - attributes some significance to it, he takes a sidelong glance in Grogan's direction, and his pulse quickens somewhat when he sees the mark, identical to the one beneath his own robes.

Snapping his head back toward the dragon, then to Garren, who has an arrow trained on it, Carfal nearly shouts as he sees his chances of solving the mystery that brought him here quickly diminishing. "Ah, er, Garren, is it?" he asks the ranger. "This... hm, I think it's a kobold, actually... isn't really more suspicious than any of the other bystanders here, is he? Perhaps he'd be more inclined to speak openly if fewer weapons were pointed at him - yes?" he finishes, looking to the kobold and nodding optimistically.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 12, 2007)

*"Me? A threat? You're the one who's threatening bystanders. Besides, I'm only on this roof because I'd been coming over here to see what the halfling was about; that is, until you shot him. I first arrived on that chimney over there, though it doesn't appear that you noticed."* The maroon dragon twists its neck to indicate a neighboring rooftop before turning its attention back to the archer below. *"Are you a lawman in this city?"*

OOC: You say suspicious, I say prudent.   React however you like; I don't mind. Though, I don't believe it would be obvious to anyone that my character is a kobold (check out its image in the Rogue's Gallery). I think it'd be just as likely to be mistaken for a pseudodragon, an imp, a gargoyle or a red wyrmling as it would be for a winged kobold. Vorastrix itself doesn't even know that it's technically a kobold.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 12, 2007)

OOC: Carfal is just speculating, based on descriptions he's gleaned from years of book-learning. He certainly doesn't _know_ what Vorastrix is


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 12, 2007)

*Logan Diplomat*

I didn't say I trust him, just that he didn't give me any reason to be aggressive toward him. Even if he is just a familiar for one of those Logan points to prisoners he is not aggressive and it's easier to talk face to face. Garren, please, lower your weapon.

Now whispering to Garren: It's not like you can hit him on the rooftop. If you realy want to have a chance at shooting him, let him come to the open.

Turning to Carfal: Thank you for your support, scribe. I'm Logan Glanderho and I may be glad to meet you.


----------



## Tharune (Sep 13, 2007)

Ashchenon raises an eyebrow. "But familiars don't talk, do they?" He looks at his Captain, who simply shrugs. "It's that mark that I'd like to talk about. But not here." He looks up at the rooftop. "I believe you're invited too... ah... what do I call you?"


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2007)

The maroon dragon looks away from the steadfast archer to this new, friendlier seeming human speaker. Kosj looks for signs that the man's invitation is some sort of deception or lure into an ambush (Sense Motive +3). Seeing no reason not to offer the man some sort of name, Kosj answers: *"Vorastrix. And who might you be?"*[Sblock=For those who understand Draconic]"Vorastrix" is the draconic word for a sorcerer.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 14, 2007)

Kevin sighs, rubbing his temple and looking to Lord Aschenon, he shrugs, his own mark plainly visible on his uncovered bicep "Mark?  Hmm, I've noticed a lot of people seem to be paying attention to these things lately.."  He glances up at the dragon again "OH come down, Lizard-man, the lord of the city has invited you to a meeting, if anyone attacks you now, they'll be answering to Lord Aschenon as WELL as my own blade."

[sblock=ooc]
I hate PC vs PC stand-offs with a passion.  Some people find them entertaining, but I do my best to end them as quickly as possible.
Also, as stated in the OOC thread, Kevin's mark is clearly visible on his right bicep.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 14, 2007)

Vorastrix snakes its head around to regard another broad shouldered human warrior amongst the crowd below as he answers the dragon's question. Then it spots it: that same eldritch mark as the half-orc's, but this one on the warrior's arm and even easier to distinguish. Looking back to the mounted human in his finery, the odd situation that the dragon had stumbled into finally began to make sense at last. *"Lord Aschenon? You're Lord of this town? And the halfling shot at you... Ah. So this was a thwarted political assassination attempt. I see now..."*

As interesting as this newest revelation is, Vorastrix can't help but have its attention drawn back to the mark on the human warrior's arm. Along with the half-orc's and the dragon's own marks, it appeared that there were now three disparate individuals who carried the Mark of the Wyrm Llorranos Fyr in close proximity. The reason why yet remained damnably elusive. But this Lord seemed to know something of the matter...

OOC: Sorry Jemal. Can't say I care for PC standoffs either; it wasn't my intention to start one. I'm just responding to the situation. As long as people keep threatening violence against it, there's little reason for Vor to come down where it'll be vulnerable. BTW, could you please put a copy of your character in the Rogue's Gallery thread. I wasn't certain you were playing any longer since it wasn't there when I checked. I also didn't respond to your character's mark because he hadn't yet drawn Vor's attention, so he didn't really stand out from the rest of the crowd of guards and bystanders in the street.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 14, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan snarls "Formal!!... Marks!!!" under his breath as he looks to the new Lord, the little dragon and the assorted companions he has found himself with. 

"Let the little dragon be. Lord deems it worthy of further interr... inspection." He looks to Garren for confirmation. "All shall be had in its time. The Ebon Jaguar in its many tales found many an ally in strange forms. This may be our peacock." He furls his lips into a teeth baring snarl as he looks to the inspection ready troops accompanying the Lord.

"Lets get this 'formal' thing over with can we."


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 14, 2007)

Garren shrugs his shoulders.  If Aschernon is willing to trust it, why should I care.  I just didn't want to save him from the halfling only to have him killed by something else.  
He lowers his bow and replaces his arrow in the quiver.  He also quickly rubs his arm on his right shoulder, as if checking to make sure his shirt is still covering something.

[sblock=ooc] I'm not a huge fan of player-player standoffs, either, but I also try hard to stay true to what I feel my characters would do, and a flying kobold, or a red dragon wyrmling, showing up in town doesn't seem like the kind of thing a good-aligned ranger would watch passively. [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 14, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> Ashchenon raises an eyebrow. "But familiars don't talk, do they?" He looks at his Captain, who simply shrugs. "It's that mark that I'd like to talk about. But not here." He looks up at the rooftop. "I believe you're invited too... ah... what do I call you?"




_Oh, thank you Deneir._ Realizing that the town's one legitimate authority figure may be wrapped up in the same search for answers as himself, and eager to cement an alliance before his more... contentious... new associates complicate things, Carfal approaches Ashchenon, and bows deeply. Rising, he says, "My good lord, allow me to extend the cooperation of the Church of Deneir of neighboring Sembia in addressing this matter of our mutual interest."


----------



## Tharune (Sep 17, 2007)

> The maroon dragon looks away from the steadfast archer to this new, friendlier seeming human speaker. Kosj looks for signs that the man's invitation is some sort of deception or lure into an ambush (Sense Motive +3). Seeing no reason not to offer the man some sort of name, Kosj answers: "Vorastrix. And who might you be?"




Ashchenon opens his mouth. "I am-"

As far as Vorastrix can tell, the man looks honest, young, and possibly gullible.



> Kevin sighs, rubbing his temple and looking to Lord Aschenon, he shrugs, his own mark plainly visible on his uncovered bicep "Mark? Hmm, I've noticed a lot of people seem to be paying attention to these things lately.." He glances up at the dragon again "OH come down, Lizard-man, the lord of the city has invited you to a meeting, if anyone attacks you now, they'll be answering to Lord Aschenon as WELL as my own blade."






> Vorastrix snakes its head around to regard another broad shouldered human warrior amongst the crowd below as he answers the dragon's question. Then it spots it: that same eldritch mark as the half-orc's, but this one on the warrior's arm and even easier to distinguish. Looking back to the mounted human in his finery, the odd situation that the dragon had stumbled into finally began to make sense at last. "Lord Aschenon? You're Lord of this town? And the halfling shot at you... Ah. So this was a thwarted political assassination attempt. I see now..."
> 
> As interesting as this newest revelation is, Vorastrix can't help but have its attention drawn back to the mark on the human warrior's arm. Along with the half-orc's and the dragon's own marks, it appeared that there were now three disparate individuals who carried the Mark of the Wyrm Llorranos Fyr in close proximity. The reason why yet remained damnably elusive. But this Lord seemed to know something of the matter...






> Grogan snarls "Formal!!... Marks!!!" under his breath as he looks to the new Lord, the little dragon and the assorted companions he has found himself with.
> 
> "Let the little dragon be. Lord deems it worthy of further interr... inspection." He looks to Garren for confirmation. "All shall be had in its time. The Ebon Jaguar in its many tales found many an ally in strange forms. This may be our peacock." He furls his lips into a teeth baring snarl as he looks to the inspection ready troops accompanying the Lord.
> 
> "Lets get this 'formal' thing over with can we."




"That will be tonight... just present yourselves at the castle," the young lord says.



> Garren shrugs his shoulders. If Aschernon is willing to trust it, why should I care. I just didn't want to save him from the halfling only to have him killed by something else.
> He lowers his bow and replaces his arrow in the quiver. He also quickly rubs his arm on his right shoulder, as if checking to make sure his shirt is still covering something.






> Oh, thank you Deneir. Realizing that the town's one legitimate authority figure may be wrapped up in the same search for answers as himself, and eager to cement an alliance before his more... contentious... new associates complicate things, Carfal approaches Ashchenon, and bows deeply. Rising, he says, "My good lord, allow me to extend the cooperation of the Church of Deneir of neighboring Sembia in addressing this matter of our mutual interest."




The presence of a tiny dragon doesn't faze Ashchenon, but this statement does. At
least, he blinks in suprise. "Thank you," he says. "I look forward to that 
cooperation. Well," he continues to everyone, "I think that's enough excitement
for today. These two will face my inquisitor. And justice will be meted out to those
responsible."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2007)

*Logan*

Thank You for Your invitation, Lord. I'll be there.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 17, 2007)

Kevin nods "We shall see you then, Lord Ashchenon" He then heads after Grogan "What does this.. 'formal' dinner mean and why does it upset you?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2007)

*Logan questions*

Scribe, could I have a moment with you? It's about that mark.

Supposing that he will go along at least for sentence or two, Logan continues:
As I said before, my name is Logan Glanderho and I'm one of Dumathoin's _talhund_ . I came to the surface specificaly to look for the individuals with this mark as it is part of my destiny too.

Can you spare some time for us to compare what we know about it?


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan grimaces to Kevin and says "Do you ever remember me going to any of the stuffed shirt, over importance filled, galas full of people who despise those who do the dirty work that it takes to keep the Dales safe. They need us and are greatfull while at the same time they despise and disdain us. Oh, and worse than all of that is you have to dress in new clothes and you have to worry about offending their sensibilities." as a nice line or drool slides down his chin from around the tooth that juts out of his mouth, and it slides down and onto his breastplate leaving a nice wet trail marking its passage. This is probably the most uncomfortable you have ever seen him in all of the years you have known him - through war and savagery he faced all with welcome arms and a ready blade and shield.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 17, 2007)

Seeing that the threatening archer has finally relaxed his threatening posture, Vorastrix relaxes somewhat itself. It seemed the tense standoff was essentially over and the culprits securely restrained. Already, the various people involved were turning to one another or the newly identified lord to discuss various matters more quietly amongst themselves.

Straining to hear snippets of conversation over forty feet below, the drakeling hops up onto the edge of the roof while snaking its neck back and forth, tasting the air with its tongue. Feeling the wind with its wings, the maroon dragon calmly launches itself off the parapet and begins circling down to land twenty feet above the street on an unoccupied window sill of the same building.Yet uncertain how's it's come to earn a place at an official function, Vorastrix remains pleased and intrigued by the young lord's odd invitation.







			
				Tharune said:
			
		

> These two will face my inquisitor. And justice will be meted out to those responsible."



Eager to be seen to be helping in some way, Vorastrix pulls the halfling's broken bolt from the cylindrical leather case between its wings and, along with the discarded vial clutched in its claw, releases the objects so that they float suspended in the air before it by means of its magic. *"Your Lordship, the halfling dropped these behind on the roof before he fell. Perhaps your inquisitor would like to ask him about them?"* The goggled drakeling directs the objects to slowly float through the air towards the mounted lord.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 18, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Scribe, could I have a moment with you? It's about that mark.
> 
> Supposing that he will go along at least for sentence or two, Logan continues:
> As I said before, my name is Logan Glanderho and I'm one of Dumathoin's _talhund_ . I came to the surface specificaly to look for the individuals with this mark as it is part of my destiny too.
> ...




Carfal does his best to conceal his surprise at yet another party drawn here by the mark, and nods. "Certainly. If the Keeper of Secrets Under the Mountain has taken notice of this particular secret stirring upon the surface, then we curious mortals are in good company indeed," he says with a congenial smile. Not yet certain that he should reveal his own mark, he goes on, "as for what my own research has gleaned..."

OOC: Carfal will share whatever a [knowledge(history or religion) +6] check provides


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2007)

*Logan discloses ...*

Not realy much as he knows not much.

Knowledge (Arcana) 10; Knowledge (Religion) 17; Spellcraft 21

EDITED: sorry I usualy roll inv.casle 
That is: Arcana +3; Religion +5; Spellcraft +3


----------



## Stonecipher (Sep 19, 2007)

((OOC  Sorry guys for some reason I thought the story was going to happen where I posted before.  I'm a bit new to this.  I emailed Tharune about it over the weekend and I've just now had time to read up and post.  If it's not a  problem I'd like to jump back in))

Stonecipher decided to come out and see the crowd.  With so many people out maybe if he performed some tricks maybe he could get a free dinner or a place to sleep.  He hated spending coin.  When he saw what looked to be someone important he thought now is the time to start my tricks.  He quickly casts prestidigitation and starts turning his cloak different colors.  As he is doing this he sees and arrow streaking out from seemingly no where.  All of a sudden he memories from his youth come flooding back.  Arrows coming out of no where, out of darkness striking down his clan.  His mind fades out, the images pass, he comes around when he is shoved to the ground.  He doesn't know who or why but is just happy to be in the here and now.  

What ever has happened it seems to be over and people are going back to their business.   He listens as people say something about an assassins arrow.  Stonecipher is much relieved that he was not seeing things.  It had been some time since he had a fit like that.  Wiping the sweat from his brow, he shakes himself off.  He eyes a group of people, some very large people talking amongst themselves.  He slowly walks up behind the group and as he approaches he can see through the legs of a very large 1/2 orc the broken body of  a small humanoid.

"Well at least its not a drow" he says aloud.  Its then he sees the new lord that was coming  to town. The 1/2 orc had blocked out the boy and his horse. Not knowing if he was heard he mumbles. "Sorry me Lord, didn't mean to but in."

((OOC  How do you get the colored text?  When I try I get this instead of color


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2007)

*Welcome back*

No problem for joining as far as I'm concerned.

You get colored text by:
a) clicking Color combo while writing text, selecting color and writing in the provided field
b) selecting already written text and selecting color or 
c) using ["COLOR=color"]["/COLOR"] tags manualy (without ")


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 19, 2007)

Garren's attention is immediately drawn to the oddly colorful dwarf at the mention of drow.  Although he senses a kindred spirit, he says nothing, waiting to learn a little more.
He then looks to his newfound companions and says quietly, so only they can hear him, Well, if we wanted to get the Zhents' attention, I think we might have succeeded.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2007)

*Logan*

Somewhat distracted from the discussion with Carfal, Logan turns slightly. His heart jumps from joy of seeing another dwarf. A joy in all this orc-blood company. 
Mind your manners, lad, you're in noble company.
In dwarven:
_Even if some are uncouth half-orcs, half of them aren't all that bad._

But, Mark of the Wyrm is more important then personal preferences and he turns back to Carfal.


----------



## Tharune (Sep 20, 2007)

> Thank You for Your invitation, Lord. I'll be there.






> Thank You for Your invitation, Lord. I'll be there.




Ashchenon nods in reply. "Splendid! I'll see you then, at sundown."



> Scribe, could I have a moment with you? It's about that mark.
> 
> Supposing that he will go along at least for sentence or two, Logan continues:
> As I said before, my name is Logan Glanderho and I'm one of Dumathoin's talhund . I came to the surface specificaly to look for the individuals with this mark as it is part of my destiny too.
> ...






> Grogan grimaces to Kevin and says "Do you ever remember me going to any of the stuffed shirt, over importance filled, galas full of people who despise those who do the dirty work that it takes to keep the Dales safe. They need us and are greatfull while at the same time they despise and disdain us. Oh, and worse than all of that is you have to dress in new clothes and you have to worry about offending their sensibilities." as a nice line or drool slides down his chin from around the tooth that juts out of his mouth, and it slides down and onto his breastplate leaving a nice wet trail marking its passage. This is probably the most uncomfortable you have ever seen him in all of the years you have known him - through war and savagery he faced all with welcome arms and a ready blade and shield.




OOC: snerk



> Seeing that the threatening archer has finally relaxed his threatening posture, Vorastrix relaxes somewhat itself. It seemed the tense standoff was essentially over and the culprits securely restrained. Already, the various people involved were turning to one another or the newly identified lord to discuss various matters more quietly amongst themselves.
> 
> Straining to hear snippets of conversation over forty feet below, the drakeling hops up onto the edge of the roof while snaking its neck back and forth, tasting the air with its tongue. Feeling the wind with its wings, the maroon dragon calmly launches itself off the parapet and begins circling down to land twenty feet above the street on an unoccupied window sill of the same building.Yet uncertain how's it's come to earn a place at an official function, Vorastrix remains pleased and intrigued by the young lord's odd invitation.
> 
> ...




The Tempus guard moves in the way to snatch the arrow, and Ashchenon says, drily, "Wish you were there to do that earlier." The guard grimaces.



> Carfal does his best to conceal his surprise at yet another party drawn here by the mark, and nods. "Certainly. If the Keeper of Secrets Under the Mountain has taken notice of this particular secret stirring upon the surface, then we curious mortals are in good company indeed," he says with a congenial smile. Not yet certain that he should reveal his own mark, he goes on, "as for what my own research has gleaned..."
> 
> OOC: Carfal will share whatever a [knowledge(history or religion) +6] check provides






> Logan discloses ...
> Not realy much as he knows not much.
> Arcana +3; Religion +5; Spellcraft +3




No luck on either. You've both lived with that mark all your lives, but all Carfal knows
is that his radiates a very dim magic.



> Stonecipher decided to come out and see the crowd. With so many people out maybe if he performed some tricks maybe he could get a free dinner or a place to sleep. He hated spending coin. When he saw what looked to be someone important he thought now is the time to start my tricks. He quickly casts prestidigitation and starts turning his cloak different colors. As he is doing this he sees and arrow streaking out from seemingly no where. All of a sudden he memories from his youth come flooding back. Arrows coming out of no where, out of darkness striking down his clan. His mind fades out, the images pass, he comes around when he is shoved to the ground. He doesn't know who or why but is just happy to be in the here and now.
> 
> What ever has happened it seems to be over and people are going back to their business. He listens as people say something about an assassins arrow. Stonecipher is much relieved that he was not seeing things. It had been some time since he had a fit like that. Wiping the sweat from his brow, he shakes himself off. He eyes a group of people, some very large people talking amongst themselves. He slowly walks up behind the group and as he approaches he can see through the legs of a very large 1/2 orc the broken body of a small humanoid.
> 
> "Well at least its not a drow" he says aloud. Its then he sees the new lord that was coming to town. The 1/2 orc had blocked out the boy and his horse. Not knowing if he was heard he mumbles. "Sorry me Lord, didn't mean to but in."




The young Lord's head swivels to take in the dwarf. "Ah, right," he says. "Do 
you adventure with this group?"



> Garren's attention is immediately drawn to the oddly colorful dwarf at the mention of drow. Although he senses a kindred spirit, he says nothing, waiting to learn a little more.
> He then looks to his newfound companions and says quietly, so only they can hear him, Well, if we wanted to get the Zhents' attention, I think we might have succeeded.






> Somewhat distracted from the discussion with Carfal, Logan turns slightly. His heart jumps from joy of seeing another dwarf. A joy in all this orc-blood company.
> Mind your manners, lad, you're in noble company.
> In dwarven:
> Even if some are uncouth half-orcs, half of them aren't all that bad.
> ...




OOC: I'll post again tomorrow night if I can.-Allen


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 20, 2007)

Carfal nods to Ashchenon, then turns to address the rest of the nascent party. "Well, I don't think this is what any of us had in mind as a first step toward attaining our various objectives, but I don't think we could have hoped for much better." He draws a breath to sigh in satisfaction, but instead twists his face into a bitter grimace and glances down at his clothing. "Hmm... I think I'd best find a place to wash several days of travel from my person, and beat the dust out of these robes before this evening's business."


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 20, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan just looks to the assassin's bodies and you can see in his eyes he has an idea to give one of them a good kick out of frustration. The half-orc just grumbles and mumbles and occasionally snarls quietly to himself while everyone else converses.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 20, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> The Tempus guard moves in the way to snatch the arrow, and Ashchenon says, dryly, "Wish you were there to do that earlier." The guard grimaces.



Vorastrix's long mouth pulls back into an amused crocodile's smile at the sight of a guardsman reacting to the broken bolt drifting slowly towards the mounted Lord as if it were a credible threat. Regardless, the small maroon dragon directs the empty vial to continue on its journey alone, the container finally stopping to bob languidly in the space above the Lord's saddle horn.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2007)

*Logan*

Logan heads back to his inn to prepare for the evening. He will arive in full priest regalia as this is formal event.

See you later then. Slight bow toward the Lord and nod towards the others.

OOC: That would mean stone colored robe with gem embeded stole around the neck, deep hood and wide sleeeves.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 21, 2007)

Garren walks over to Grogan.  I'm with you, friend.  Pretty clothes and formal behavior won't help you live long in the wilds.  I'd rather be out there facing threats I can understand.
With a shrug, Garren looks around at the others.  I don't really have any appropriate clothing.  Should we see about finding some?


----------



## Stonecipher (Sep 22, 2007)

Stonecipher can barely hold  back the start at being addressed by these human's lord.  Trying to think fast, not knowing which answer would be best stammers out "Yes...uh...um...Lord...I am acquainted with 'em.  Just a little late....Lord."  

After the lord turns away he whispers in dwarven.  "Never had much need for 'em where I been.  S'pose I need to pay better attention here."


----------



## Tharune (Sep 23, 2007)

"Spendid, then!" Ashchenon claps his hands together once. "I'll see you all then,
this evening. Just present yourselves at the postern gate of the Palace."

OOC: Just describe what you're wearing at the palace, and what you want to 
do before getting there...


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 23, 2007)

If everyone is agreeable, Carfal bids them farewell until the evening's meeting. He proceeds to find an inn, bath-house, or... discreetly located horse trough... to wash himself, before retiring to his room at the Song and Sheep, taking out parchment and his calligrapher's implements, and composing a brief letter of introduction, embellished with hints of silver and crimson ink, to present for himself at the palace.

He will make his way to the palace this evening in his humble robe, holy symbol prominently on display.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 23, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan will wander off to find the nearest lake, stream or other convenient water source. If Kavin would like to join him, or if he has a better idea he will go with that. Perhaps Garren will join them.

He plans on rinsing himself and then making a basic attempt a rinsing off his gear, that's about it - complaining and grumbling about 'formal' and 'serpents'.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2007)

Kevin nodded to Garren's comment "Sounds like a good plan to me.  A Wash and then some.. shopping."  He went with Grogan (And whoever else accompanies them) to wash in a nearby pool/river/whatever.  In his homeland, washing would be done in the open, but he'd very quickly learned that the self-styled 'civilized' people went to great lengths to hide their true selves under as many layers of clothing as possible, even when it wasn't needed.  He had a feeling that this 'formal atire' was going to be just that, and was looking forward to it no more than Grogan.  
'Modesty'.. hmmph, more like fear.

Once they are bathed, they head out looking for.. 'formal' wear, Kevin looking to whoever might have a clue to help him out.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2007)

*Logan to Stonecypher*

In dwarven:
I have a room in dwarven tavern, if you are new to town, you're welcome to peruse it. There is dwarven ale, bath and fair selection of dwarven sized items of clotching.


Logan will take a bath, pray, try to educate rough youth if he has a chance and go to the party in full priestly regalia.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 24, 2007)

Garren smiles at Grogan's suggestion of finding a suitable place to bathe outside the confines of the city, thankful for an excuse to escape the press of people.  He joins them, even tries to guide them to an out-of-the-way location.  He also seems to be a bit less gruff and paranoid once they leave the city.
Once finished, and recharged by the peace of a natural setting, he tries to locate a more acceptable set of clothing for the upcoming conversation with Lord Aschernon.
[sblock=ooc] knowledge (geography) +2 to find a location, then try to find an artisan's outfit for dinner (not willing to buy courtier's clothes for one meeting.    [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 25, 2007)

Vorastrix watches the crowd begin to disperse as the various invitees break into groups and wander off to prepare for the evening. By the looks of it, most of them weren't any more experienced with such occasions as was the small dragon itself. With no need for clothes or to wash itself, Vorastrix slips off of the sill it had been perched upon to catch the air with its unfurled wings while using its magic to slowly regain altitude. With nothing else pressing to do the small maroon dragon returns to exploring this new strange city from the rooftops.[sblock=Tharune]Vor intends to continue searching the city, trying to familiarize itself with the various shops and merchants in the area. Locating a potential buyer for the magical kukri would be ideal. Failing that, locating a good hiding place for the blade, reachable only by air, is the dragon's next immediate goal. Inside a chimney top, beneath the tiles of a rooftop or concealed inside an abandoned belfry would be good spots I'd think. If large and secure enough, Vorastrix might start using such a space as a temporary lair.

Does the kukri have any distinguishing features? How strong is its magical aura? If Vorastrix has reason to suspect it may be better than a +1 blade, it might sacrifice an identify scroll to discern its properties.[/sblock]When the time for the meeting nears, Vorastrix will make its way towards the palace (assuming it can identify it) and end up perching on the highest point it can find that overlooks the palace gate.


----------



## Tharune (Sep 26, 2007)

> If everyone is agreeable, Carfal bids them farewell until the evening's meeting. He proceeds to find an inn, bath-house, or... discreetly located horse trough... to wash himself, before retiring to his room at the Song and Sheep, taking out parchment and his calligrapher's implements, and composing a brief letter of introduction, embellished with hints of silver and crimson ink, to present for himself at the palace.
> 
> He will make his way to the palace this evening in his humble robe, holy symbol prominently on display.




Success! Carfal is clean and priestly and now has a letter.



> Grogan will wander off to find the nearest lake, stream or other convenient water source. If Kavin would like to join him, or if he has a better idea he will go with that. Perhaps Garren will join them.
> 
> He plans on rinsing himself and then making a basic attempt a rinsing off his gear, that's about it - complaining and grumbling about 'formal' and 'serpents'.






> Kevin nodded to Garren's comment "Sounds like a good plan to me. A Wash and then some.. shopping." He went with Grogan (And whoever else accompanies them) to wash in a nearby pool/river/whatever. In his homeland, washing would be done in the open, but he'd very quickly learned that the self-styled 'civilized' people went to great lengths to hide their true selves under as many layers of clothing as possible, even when it wasn't needed. He had a feeling that this 'formal atire' was going to be just that, and was looking forward to it no more than Grogan.
> 'Modesty'.. hmmph, more like fear.
> 
> Once they are bathed, they head out looking for.. 'formal' wear, Kevin looking to whoever might have a clue to help him out.




Success! Assuming Grogan is for the 'fairie eye for the barbarian guy' approach,
appropriate clothing is found at PHB prices. Looking forward to hearing the
description...



> In dwarven to Stonecipher:
> I have a room in dwarven tavern, if you are new to town, you're welcome to peruse it. There is dwarven ale, bath and fair selection of dwarven sized items of clotching.
> 
> 
> Logan will take a bath, pray, try to educate rough youth if he has a chance and go to the party in full priestly regalia.




Success! Logan is clean and priestly and ready to go.



> Garren smiles at Grogan's suggestion of finding a suitable place to bathe outside the confines of the city, thankful for an excuse to escape the press of people. He joins them, even tries to guide them to an out-of-the-way location. He also seems to be a bit less gruff and paranoid once they leave the city.
> Once finished, and recharged by the peace of a natural setting, he tries to locate a more acceptable set of clothing for the upcoming conversation with Lord Aschernon.
> 
> knowledge (geography) +2 to find a location, then try to find an artisan's outfit for dinner (not willing to buy courtier's clothes for one meeting.




As above, no problem. After hearing the reason, and failing to sell a courtier's
outfit, shops rush to sell you what you need.



> Vorastrix watches the crowd begin to disperse as the various invitees break into groups and wander off to prepare for the evening. By the looks of it, most of them weren't any more experienced with such occasions as was the small dragon itself. With no need for clothes or to wash itself, Vorastrix slips off of the sill it had been perched upon to catch the air with its unfurled wings while using its magic to slowly regain altitude. With nothing else pressing to do the small maroon dragon returns to exploring this new strange city from the rooftops.
> Tharune
> Vor intends to continue searching the city, trying to familiarize itself with the various shops and merchants in the area. Locating a potential buyer for the magical kukri would be ideal. Failing that, locating a good hiding place for the blade, reachable only by air, is the dragon's next immediate goal. Inside a chimney top, beneath the tiles of a rooftop or concealed inside an abandoned belfry would be good spots I'd think. If large and secure enough, Vorastrix might start using such a space as a temporary lair.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a scroll is in order. Once used, the dragon sees that the kukiri
is a +2 keen weapon. He does find the palace gate readily enough and will be
present when the party comes to the gate.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 26, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grumbling about '_formal things_' and '_slimy reptiles_' Grogan walks into the nearest clothier and angrily grabs the darkest and heaviest set of explorer's clothes he can find, slams his money down on the counter, and then leaves. 

He will go with Kevin and Garren to the gathering and will hopefully find solace in their company.
Grogan will don his breastplate and his sheathed longsword, while wielding a forced and wide toothy smile to look like a constipated Dire Mace of Doom.  



			
				Tharune said:
			
		

> Success! Assuming Grogan is for the 'fairie eye for the barbarian guy' approach, appropriate clothing is found at PHB prices. Looking forward to hearing the
> description...



 Groan!


----------



## Stonecipher (Sep 27, 2007)

Stonecipher takes Logan up on his offer.  He is excited about seeing more of his own kind.  He is clean himself up and ask about clothing and where he can buy a pipe.  He doesn't really know how to approach others in the tap room so he will find an emtpy seat and have an ale or two and wait for Logan to tell him when its time to go.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 27, 2007)

*Logan*

OOC: All of this is in dwarven.

Logan takes care of brash youth. He insists on bath for starters, then instructs:
When you greet someone unknown especialy of unknown social status use formal greeting like "Greeting to you" or "Well met". Dwarven greetings don't translate well because they sound unfamiliar to those greeted, but you are free to use them. Pronunciate words clearly, don'cha use that slang, boyo! Before you start eating and drinking, wait for the Lord to start. I don't realy know much about human ways, this I gathered from meetings with several human priests. High society might have other ideas of how to be proper, but...we will have two orcs with us so don't worry. OOC: I hope I did this right 

Logan will find dwarven frizeur and make something from Stonecipher's hair and beard even if it's just combing.

I don't realy like your color changing cloak, but humans might be intrigued, fickle as they are.
Do you have The Mark on you or you just happened to be in the vicinity when things started?

As for clotches it's realy up to Stonecipher unless he is willing to wear spare Logan's clotches. And Logan is small dwarf.


----------



## Stonecipher (Sep 28, 2007)

OOC (this is in dwarven)

"This cloak is nothing, I just do that to help me get free food or a place to sleep.  Its just a trick I do.  Can't you do it ? All dwarfs can do this.  And what'cha talk'n 'bout.." Stonecipher stops for a moment thinking Logan might give him guff about his speech and says.  "And what to you mean by "The Mark".  I have all kinds of scars from growing up.  I've got a long scar on my back and funny red burn there too."  

He takes a drink from his battered mug and thinks for a moment.  "I'll get a new cloak to make you happy, breeches, shirt, belt and hat for this get together.  Can I wear my chain shirt and axe?  I don't like leaving them.  Oh and my cup here?  Do I need new boots for these people? I'd hate to break in a new pair if I don't need to.  And yes yes I'll give me self a good soak to before we go."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 28, 2007)

*Logan admonishes*

No, NOT all dwarves can do that! It's magic of the fairies, as fickle as they are. Proper dwarven magic is written in stone or gem or metal, durable and unchanging!

On Stoneciphers use of slang Logan just smiles. Smile broadens as he corrects himself.

Does your mark looks something like this? Logan turns and collects his hair up from the neck thus exposing his mark.

Yes, you may wear your armor and weapons, you are dwarf and be proud of it! Don't let anyone to belittle that! You may, YOU SHOULD respect others believes and customs, but that doesn't mean you should forget who and what you are.

As for the boots, I won't buy new ones, just clean my old. That said, it never hurts to have dry spares when you're out of civilisation. I think there will be plenty of cups at Lord's dinner and I'm not sure it'd be polite to indicate that you fear poison from him.

OOC: can I change my daily spells? I haven't used any of them, only spell cast was from the scroll. I'd pray for detect and delay poison  and for mending.

Now, please, take care of yourself for the afternoon, I haven't spoken this much since I became _talhund_. I need to pay respects to my patron.

Logan spends couple of hours in silent prayer and some quiet time in common room of the tavern, never speaking a word. 

When it's nearing time to go, he goes up, dresses properly and collects Stonecipher if he's still there then goes to the palace.


----------



## Tharune (Sep 28, 2007)

*Dinner*

OOC: Logan- you can change your spells, but after resting and praying as if you had used the spells and had the slots open.

The palace of Scardale Town is quite old, and has Sembian architecture. No doubt the Sembians used it as a strong point in order to raid this Dale and extend onward. Considering its age and the town's opinion of authority, the palace itself needs a lot of work. You all see construction gangs moving around, fixing things, and making changes. 

You are, of course, expected, and ushered into the main dining hall at the appropriate hour. There are three long tables set here, and there are perhaps a hundred people sitting down for the meal. Aschenon has claimed the center table as the main one, and sits at the end closest to the thronelike Chair of Justice. (It sits on top of a series of stairs behind him). The party has been awarded places of honor close to him, near the head of the center table; the castle staff, not having a good idea of who was coming, has left the seating arrangements to be handled amongst yourselves.

The meal is served promptly, a huge seven-course thing that starts with fingerbowls and some small frozen treat, and ends with an iced cake celebrating the nomination of the new Lord to Scardale Town. It seems that they intend to do dinner first, then conversation afterward. 

A few minstrels wander around the room, playing softly, and part of the household guard stand at attention, halberds in hand, against the walls.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 28, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Hopefully sitting in between Garren and Kevin, Grogan, thoroughly angered and afraid of upsetting the tender sensibilities, puts on his fiercest friendly smile that he could force revealing his toothy yellowed orcish maw with his lips drawn back as far as he could manage while trying not to scare them. 

In all his nervousness barbarian ends up drinking from the finger bowl, spilling his drink (at least once), never uses the utensils, and tears, nervously and messily, into the food served like the unaware and very porcine creature that he is. 

Remnants of food drips lazily down his chin and onto the table once he finishes, and sauce and frosting are found on his meaty hands. He finishes eating and resumes his aggressive smiling campaign while nervously sitting there and waiting for the talking to begin.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 28, 2007)

The small maroon dragon perches on a nearby minaret overlooking the palace's gate until it spots the other Runemarked appear on the scene. Then, with a few whispered words, Vorastrix reaches into the Weave to cloak itself in a simple cantrip (prestidigitation). The magic slides along the drakeling's hide, both removing any encrusted dust, dirt and sea salt while making each scale glisten in turn. Vorastrix next directs the magic to similarly clean and enhance each claw, horn and tooth studding its saurian body. Almost as an afterthought, the drakeling's leather carrying case likewise cleans and polishes itself.

Being about to head indoors, Vorastrix removes its sun goggles and tucks them into the case. The drakeling then turns and catches the wind as it launches itself into the air. Spiraling downwards, Vorastrix quickly swoops in and joins the other invitees by the gate. Beating the air lazily, the drakeling somehow manages to remain hovering as the group makes its way into the palace.

Taking whichever seat remains, Vorastrix snakes its head around to study the room and its many guests. Being as short as it is however, only the drakeling's head is visible as it peek out above the tabletop's forest of plates, glasses and cutlery. Finding the position both undignified and uncomfortable, Vorastrix instead hops up onto the top of the chair's tall back, where it remains perched for the rest of the meal. From its new vantage point, the drakeling uses its magic to remotely cut and float bite-sized pieces of food and drink up to its maw, which it then swallows by throwing its head back without chewing. It samples each serving politely, but only consumes a small amount from each, usually leaving behind its vegetable or dairy elements uneaten. When the desert service comes around, Vorastrix tastes the air briefly with its tongue, and smelling its sweetness, politely declines the proffered dish.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 29, 2007)

Carfal nods in greeting to the Lord, and any other unfamiliar figures who catch his eye. Looking around the table at the motley assembly of which he is now a part, juxtaposed with Lord Aschenon and the palatial surroundings, he can't help but grin and shake his head.
He eats with the subdued purposefulness learned from years of meals in the temple refectory, anxiously awaiting what Aschenon has to say to the group. 
In the meantime, he is just now realizing how hungry he is - he never did finish that bowl of stew he had ordered for lunch...


----------



## Stonecipher (Sep 29, 2007)

Stonecipher tells Logan, "I don't know what it looks like to be honest, I can't really see it very well.  It looks about the same color."  He takes his mail and shirt off and tells Logan "Take a look."  

After that, he finishes up prepping for the visit with the new lord.

At the meal he sits himself near Logan and digs into the food.  If Logan tells him he should use better manors or correct his use of diner wear then he will attempt to fix it.  The one case he won't is with his pewter mug.  He takes it out and sets it on the table and pours his drink into it.  For the rest of the night he will ask that the servants refill this and not the cups provided.

For the most part he will stay quiet and just observe whats going on and who is there.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 29, 2007)

Garren does his best to sit close to a door, or at least a window through which he can see the outdoors.  He nods and smiles throughout dinner conversation, but unless someone discusses hunting or other outdoor activities he is likely to remain predominantly silent.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2007)

*Logan*

Eating easily if somewhat aritificialy, not used to such oppulence from the temples he visited, Logan watches others, both for their position at the table (if there are members not of our new group) and general behavior. Yet again he is surprised at the level of refinement showed by Deneir's priest. He watches Stonecipher, but never offers any comment, as there are orc and dragon and he cannot do any worse.

Indeed, being in his priestly garb, Logan never utters a word except for greeting everybody. He tastes everything and eats plenty of whatever he finds tasty. He drinks only red wine and in moderation. He waits for the talking to start.

OOC: What does Stoneciphers Mark look like? Is it same as mine?


----------



## Tharune (Oct 2, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: What does Stoneciphers Mark look like? Is it same as mine?




OOC: The mark appears to be the same, and roughly the same size...

If anyone at the tables have thoughts about the group, they keep those thoughts to themselves. The meal lasts a long time, long enough to be excruciating to the barbarian, but eventually, mercifully, it ends with two kinds of desserts. At the second, Ashchenon taps his glass, stands, and gives a speech; if nothing else, the young Lord knows how to talk. If the party doesn't tune him out, they hear a long dissertation on the state of Scardale and the Town itself; the importance of working together; and thanks for the adventurers who through their courage and selflessness, etc. It goes on and on.

Eventually, though, the speech ends, the dinner officially ends, and the hall breaks up into smaller knots of conversation. Those who pay attention can see that the crowd splits into groups that mirror their political factions. Ashchenon nods to the party, and with his Tempus guard as escort (you find out that his name is Polonus), leads you down long corridors to another chamber.

Here is a robed, white-bearded human, standing behind a stone table. The table is covered with runes, and in the center of the table is an open wooden box, lined with purple velvet. A longsword rests in the case, drawn partway out of an expensive looking leather scabbard; on the forte of the blade is an incribed rune, a mark the PC's know well. It matches the birthmark on their own bodies.

"This is why I wanted to speak to you," Ashchenon says. "I came into possession of the blade very recently. I do not know the meaning of this mark... imagine my suprise when I saw it again on my rescuers."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 2, 2007)

Vorastrix lands on the corner of the stone table and snakes his head around to look at the sword more closely. In the dimmer lighting of the room, it becomes evident that the drakeling's amber colored eyes visibly glow with their own fiery light. Blinking a few times, Vorastrix responds to the human Lord's unspoken question: *"It's the mark of the red wyrm Llorranos Fyr."*


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 2, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan, just happy to be away from all of that stifling formality and silver tongued dealinings, plops down on the nearest chair and starts to breathe deeply. A few beads of sweat drip down his face and you can see his clothes are mildly sweat stained. The barbarian's right eye seems to be twitching nervously every so often and a slight scent of nervous sweat can be smelled from him. 

He seems to be oblivious to what is currently transpiring here, being more concerned with relaxing and regaining his barbaric composure.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Oct 3, 2007)

Carfal nods at Vorastrix's analysis. "Aye, my own research has indicated as much... but not much else, I'm afraid," he shrugs and smiles apologetically at Aschenon. "Might I ask where you acquired the sword? That should at least provide us a point to work backwards from in making any deductions."
Carfal strokes his scraggly whiskers as he speaks, a glimmer in his eyes as he stares intently at the sword. It has been some time since his scholarly curiosity has been aroused so, and it has clearly found something to latch onto.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2007)

*Logan*

OOC: do any of the runes on the table make sense to Logan? How would you pronounce Ashchenon? Like Ash-cannon, only with 'e'?

Logan approaches and streches arms toward the sword, but doesn't touch it, looking first for permission of the Lord Ashchenon.


----------



## Stonecipher (Oct 4, 2007)

Stonecipher feels uncomfortable from eating too much and doesn't notice the sword until its brought to their attention.  As he looks at the sword his attention is drawn to the table. ((Are the runes something he can read))


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 4, 2007)

Vorastrix snakes his head around to regard the scholarly seeming half-orc with an appraising saurian eye. *"You've researched this matter yourself? Might I ask why and how?"*


----------



## Tharune (Oct 4, 2007)

> Vorastrix lands on the corner of the stone table and snakes his head around to look at the sword more closely. In the dimmer lighting of the room, it becomes evident that the drakeling's amber colored eyes visibly glow with their own fiery light. Blinking a few times, Vorastrix responds to the human Lord's unspoken question: "It's the mark of the red wyrm Llorranos Fyr."




Ashchenon just stares at the drake, uncomprehending. "Who? A dragon? Does that
mean this belongs to him?"



> Grogan, just happy to be away from all of that stifling formality and silver tongued dealinings, plops down on the nearest chair and starts to breathe deeply. A few beads of sweat drip down his face and you can see his clothes are mildly sweat stained. The barbarian's right eye seems to be twitching nervously every so often and a slight scent of
> nervous sweat can be smelled from him. He seems to be oblivious to what is currently transpiring here, being more concerned with relaxing and regaining his barbaric composure.






> Carfal nods at Vorastrix's analysis. "Aye, my own research has indicated as much... but not much else, I'm afraid," he shrugs and smiles apologetically at Aschenon. "Might I
> ask where you acquired the sword? That should at least provide us a point to work
> backwards from in making any deductions." Carfal strokes his scraggly whiskers as he speaks, a glimmer in his eyes as he stares intently at the sword. It has been some time since his scholarly curiosity has been aroused so, and it has clearly found something to latch onto.




"I'll tell you in a moment," Ashchenon says, half listening to all the conversations.



> OOC: do any of the runes on the table make sense to Logan? How would you
> pronounce Ashchenon? Like Ash-cannon, only with 'e'?
> 
> Logan approaches and streches arms toward the sword, but doesn't touch it, looking first
> for permission of the Lord Ashchenon.




OOC: I've always thought ASH-she-non...

The young Lord lets Logan inspect it, but eventually reaches out a hand. "Let me show you something about it," he says.



> Stonecipher feels uncomfortable from eating too much and doesn't notice the sword until its brought to their attention. As he looks at the sword his attention is drawn to the table. ((Are the runes something he can read))




OOC: the runes appear clerical in nature, as if someone made *glyphs of warding* visible and semi-permanent on the table. This probably makes the table quite valuable...



> Vorastrix snakes his head around to regard the scholarly seeming half-orc with an appraising saurian eye. "You've researched this matter yourself? Might I ask why and how?"




"Do either of you know about this sword?" Ashchenon asks. (OOC: you don't) He takes the sword and suddenly stabs himself in the leg; blood wells forth and he lets out a whimper of pain as he withdraws the blade. But he holds up a hand when everyone moves to help, and after a few seconds the mark on the sword glows a hellish red. Ashchenon is bathed in the reddish light, and when  it fades, the wound is reduced to a light scratch.

"I've not seen anything like it," he says.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Seems kind of pointless to me.  Garren's gruff voice sounds from the wall that he's been leaning disinterestedly against.  What's the point in having a sword that heals the wounds it makes?  If I stab something, I want it to stay stabbed.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 4, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

As the young lord takes up the sword Grogan quickly snaps out of his feverish recovery from the social assault with his breathing settling back to normal. He eyes the Lord, the blade, and the strange event that transpires carefully.

He stands up from his seat and strides over the to the Lord and says "What happens when you are injured and you injure someone with the blade?" and gestures to be given the blade and then to Kevin. 

He smiles broadly to Kevin.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 4, 2007)

The small maroon dragon watches the half-orc brute's sudden enthusiasm to wield the blade with a measure of trepidation. *"You yourself being a runebearer, it might be wise to hold off on trying to wield that runesword until you have some idea of how you and it are related. The magic of your two runes might react adversely to each other..."*


----------



## Tharune (Oct 4, 2007)

Ashchenon shakes his head. "I injured myself to make an example. The sword will heal me when I am seriously wounded."


----------



## Bloodcookie (Oct 5, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Vorastrix snakes his head around to regard the scholarly seeming half-orc with an appraising saurian eye. *"You've researched this matter yourself? Might I ask why and how?"*




Carfal hesitates for a moment, a pensive look on his face. It passes, and nodding to the reptile he says, "I apologize for being so close-lipped; the fact is, I, too, bear the mark. When news of it reached my temple, the brothers and I were understandably interested in discerning its nature. Our lack of progress is what brought me here," he says with a bashful grin.

As Ashchenon demonstrates the sword's properties, Carfal simply shakes his head. "I've not come across anything like it, though admittedly matters of the arcane are hardly my specialty."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 5, 2007)

*Logan*

Logan carefuly inspects the sword, especialy trying to find or recognize who and when made it. Then to the mark itself. 

Turning to Vorastrix Are you sure it's a Mark of the Wyrm? My family had not contact with dragons of any kind back unto eleven generations. At least none that was kept in our genealogy.
Logan returns sword when asked and watches the demonstration with interest.

I am here for the same reason. Dumathoin indicated that answer to origin of the mark can be found on the surface. And that is about all that can be found out by divination. And it's obvious slightly pointing toward the scribe that surface gods priesthoods know not more.

Do we all bear the mark? If so, this is more then just a random event. There are great events in the future.

You seem to know more then the rest of us, little dragon. Could you be sent by Llorranos Fyr himself? Even if not, would you share your knowledge with us?


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2007)

Bloodcookie said:
			
		

> Carfal simply shakes his head. "I've not come across anything like it, though admittedly matters of the arcane are hardly my specialty."



It's polished claws clicking lightly on the rune engraved tabletop, Vorastrix turns its head sideways to regard the scholarly half-orc's priestly regalia intently with one glowing eye. *"Seeing as how the sword's power is to heal its bearer's wounds, I'd venture to say that it is more likely divine than arcane in nature."*


			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Turning to Vorastrix Are you sure it's a Mark of the Wyrm? My family had not contact with dragons of any kind back unto eleven generations. At least none that was kept in our genealogy.



The small maroon dragon snakes its head around to regard the dwarf. *"It certainly is at that. And eleven dwarven generations isn't so long for a wyrm after all."*


			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Do we all bear the mark? If so, this is more then just a random event. There are great events in the future.



The drakeling pauses in momentary uncertainty before sinuously circling in place on all fours and lifting a wing to reveal its left flank for the benefit of those assembled. In the dim candlelight the rune is clearly visible as a pattern of darker scales studding its reptilian hide.







			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> You seem to know more then the rest of us, little dragon. Could you be sent by Llorranos Fyr himself? Even if not, would you share your knowledge with us?



Vorastrix pulls the corners of its mouth back into a crocodile's smile in amusement. *"The draconologies I've studied fell silent about Llorranos Fyr several centuries ago. Nothing more has been heard about him since.* The drakeling cocks its saurian head to the side in the reptilian equivalent of a shrug.*"I'm barely seven years old myself. Sorry to disappoint."*

Vorastrix snakes its head around to address the Lord. *"Has arcane magic been used to determine any other properties of the blade yet my Lord? If not, I could do so now."*[sblock=Tharune]Having researched Llorranos Fyr in the Cult of Dragon's library, might Vorastrix know something more about the red wyrm? You mentioned for instance that he was a somewhat famous dragon a few centuries earlier. What was he famous for doing exactly? You mentioned that he was powerful. How big a strong was he known to be? What was the last event in which he was known to be involved? Whereabouts in the Heartlands was he known to claim as territory? Was any person or group ever known to have confronted him?

If it helps, Vorastrix has Knowledge (arcana) +7 which I believe applies to all matters draconic. Please respond in an sblock so that I don't just end up parroting you to the group. Thanks.  [/sblock]


----------



## Tharune (Oct 7, 2007)

OOC: was about to post but, er... what's an sblock?


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2007)

OOC: An sblock is how we generate those little pop-down hidden spoiler text windows, like the one in my last post. Just bookend your typed text like this:

*(sblock=OOC)* Typed text. *(/sblock)*

Simply replace the  *(*  and  *)*  with  *[*  and  *]*


----------



## Tharune (Oct 7, 2007)

> Vorastrix snakes its head around to address the Lord. *"Has arcane magic been used to determine any other properties of the blade yet my Lord? If not, I could do so now."*



*

"It has, by my assistant," Ashchenon says. "The rune makes it easier to hit enemies,
and the sword possesses a rudimentary intelligence... in fact, this sword is tied into why I wanted to talk to you. You see, I knew its maker..."

[sblock=Vorastrix]Famous in this case means his name came up a lot. Apparently, the red wyrm was exceptionally good at being a red wyrm, and terrorized the Dales for a very long time. Many different heroes and groups tried to stop him, to no avail. But sometime back in the days when Cormanthor was at its peak, word of the dragon dropped off and disappeared. That's all you know...[/sblock]*


----------



## Bloodcookie (Oct 9, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> "It has, by my assistant," Ashchenon says. "The rune makes it easier to hit enemies,
> and the sword possesses a rudimentary intelligence... in fact, this sword is tied into why I wanted to talk to you. You see, I knew its maker..."




"Oh? Then the sword itself must not be so terribly old. Unless..." Carfal pauses as he considers what type of being might possess the longevity to have had first-hand knowledge of an ancient wyrm.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 9, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan takes the runed sword and throws it to Kevin. Gorgan draws his sword, smiles, and carefully pierces Kevins' leg (~5pts). The barbarian then stands there ready for his counter to test the blade's magic.

[*OOC: *Jemal has not been on in a few days, but I assume that he would follow my lead? Maybe? I have been waiting for his response to post. If you want me to cancel this post let me know and Grogan will grumble in the silence so we can keep moving forward. ]


----------



## Tharune (Oct 10, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Grogan takes the runed sword and throws it to Kevin. Gorgan draws his sword, smiles, and carefully pierces Kevins' leg (~5pts). The barbarian then stands there ready for his counter to test the blade's magic.
> 
> [*OOC: *Jemal has not been on in a few days, but I assume that he would follow my lead? Maybe? I have been waiting for his response to post. If you want me to cancel this post let me know and Grogan will grumble in the silence so we can keep moving forward. ]




(OOC: Holding for Jemal, then)


----------



## Tharune (Oct 12, 2007)

OOC: No luck. Okay...

The sword pierces Kevin's leg. It hurts. Half-orcs, apparently, play rough.

"Wait-" Ashchenon says, then stops and shakes his head.

Time passes, and blood starts to run down Kevin's leg.

"It takes a little time for it to recharge, or something," the Lord adds. "It doesn't work for me until there's some serious injury."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 12, 2007)

The small maroon dragon simply closes its eyes and shakes its saurian head sadly at the brutish half-orc's foolishness.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 12, 2007)

*Logan*

Could you all please quiet down so we can hear rest of the story. You always run to do something before you know enough or think things through. You might be surprised by what you could hear if you stay silent enough for long enough to hear your own thoughts.

Please, Lord, continue.


Almost absentmindedly Logan heals Kevin's leg.

OOC: DM please roll Cure light wounds for me, I cannot access IC for some reason. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Tharune (Oct 14, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Could you all please quiet down so we can hear rest of the story. You always run to do something before you know enough or think things through. You might be surprised by what you could hear if you stay silent enough for long enough to hear your own thoughts.
> 
> Please, Lord, continue.
> 
> ...




The wound heals fully and completely. Ashchenon nods a little when Logan casts his cure. "The sword's maker is missing," he says to everyone. "Being that you bear the same mark that he does, I thought you might be interested in looking for him."


----------



## Bloodcookie (Oct 15, 2007)

Carfal simply stands and stares as Kevin is stabbed and subsequently healed. Finally, blinking as if returning to the moment after pondering something utterly mystifying, he turns back to Ashchenon, saying "Well, I can speak only for myself, Lord, but I must say my interest is indeed piqued. Who, exactly, is this man? And do you know why he crafted such a sword, bearing his- _our_- mark, no less?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 15, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan shrugs to to Kevin and says "Sword is not so useful." 

The half-orc brusquely hands the sword back and sits back down seeming to tune out the unimportant conversation. 

"Just tell me that you think the Zhentarim are apart of this then I'm in. If you can stammer that much out to me then lets get started, because I am getting bored... fast."


----------



## Tharune (Oct 16, 2007)

> Carfal simply stands and stares as Kevin is stabbed and subsequently healed. Finally, blinking as if returning to the moment after pondering something utterly mystifying, he turns back to Ashchenon, saying "Well, I can speak only for myself, Lord, but I must say my interest is indeed piqued. Who, exactly, is this man? And do you know why he crafted such a sword, bearing his- our- mark, no less?"






> Grogan shrugs to to Kevin and says "Sword is not so useful."
> 
> The half-orc brusquely hands the sword back and sits back down seeming to tune out the unimportant conversation.
> 
> "Just tell me that you think the Zhentarim are apart of this then I'm in. If you can stammer that much out to me then lets get started, because I am getting bored... fast."




"I can't prove that," the young lord says. "The Zhents might be part of it, of course, or perhaps the Cult of the Dragon. I don't know. The sword's maker is named Nyrf, and he's a forest gnome. Had a very keen interest in dragons, as I recall. He took off towards the coast to follow some rumor about a dragon, and that's the last I've heard of him."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 18, 2007)

Kevin shakes his head "Well at least it worked out better than the LAST time I let you stab me."


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 18, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

Grogan starts to turn red as he clears his throat. 

"Shut it! Or I'll give ya something to bleed about!"  

The big barbarian scowls at Kevin trying to hide a level of embarrassment with bluster.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Oct 18, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> "I can't prove that," the young lord says. "The Zhents might be part of it, of course, or perhaps the Cult of the Dragon. I don't know. The sword's maker is named Nyrf, and he's a forest gnome. Had a very keen interest in dragons, as I recall. He took off towards the coast to follow some rumor about a dragon, and that's the last I've heard of him."




Carfal nods, brow furrowed in thought. "Hmm, I see. Yes, I would very much like to speak with this gnome; his knowledge quite likely demands transcription for posterity... How is he known to you, exactly? I don't mean to pry, but anything you can relate concerning him may be of assistance."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 19, 2007)

*Logan Glanderho*

Can you tell us more about this Nyrf? When was he last seen? What was he working on? Was he by any chance researching wyrm our dragon turns toward dragon Vorastrix you said? speaks about?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 19, 2007)

Kev grins at Grogans blustering, then turns back trying to follow the conversation, regretting that he has little to add, and hoping a bit selfishly that perhaps soon he and Grogan would be able to show THEIR worth to these scholarly types by saving their hides.


----------



## Tharune (Oct 21, 2007)

> "I can't prove that," the young lord says. "The Zhents might be part of it, of course, or perhaps the Cult of the Dragon. I don't know. The sword's maker is named Nyrf, and he's a forest gnome. Had a very keen interest in dragons, as I recall. He took off towards the coast to follow some rumor about a dragon, and that's the last I've heard of him."






> Kevin shakes his head "Well at least it worked out better than the LAST time I let you stab me."






> Grogan starts to turn red as he clears his throat.
> 
> "Shut it! Or I'll give ya something to bleed about!"
> 
> The big barbarian scowls at Kevin trying to hide a level of embarrassment with bluster.




Ashchenon looks amused, half-listening to the byplay going on during his own conversation.



> Carfal nods, brow furrowed in thought. "Hmm, I see. Yes, I would very much like to speak with this gnome; his knowledge quite likely demands transcription for posterity... How is he known to you, exactly? I don't mean to pry, but anything you can relate concerning him may be of assistance."






> Can you tell us more about this Nyrf? When was he last seen? What was he working on? Was he by any chance researching wyrm our dragon turns toward dragon Vorastrix you said? speaks about?






> Kev grins at Grogans blustering, then turns back trying to follow the conversation, regretting that he has little to add, and hoping a bit selfishly that perhaps soon he and Grogan would be able to show THEIR worth to these scholarly types by saving their hides.




"Ah, well, I don't know him that well, you see. Had a chance to question him, when it was reported to me that he had this sword and, of course, what it could do. I spent a pretty penny buying it." He hesitates. "He struck me as a very... distracted... individual. I didn't understand half the things he was talking about, and my guess is most of his rambling was to himself. As to what he was working on, he didn't say what dragon he was researching... and there are no notable stories of dragons on the coast. Not -this- coast, anyway," he adds with a bemused look.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 22, 2007)

Vorastrix seems rather puzzled by the Lord's summary of events. *"Did Nyrf say why he'd bother to forge such an oversized weapon or why he wished to sell it to the Lord of a human city? It'd seem like an odd project for a forest gnome to undertake without prompting or before he could be assured that he'd have a buyer for it."*


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 23, 2007)

*Grogan (Half-Orc Barbarian); HP: 31*

"Tell us where this gnome is and we will find him and question him. I am getting bored." Grogan growls and begins to tap his foot impatiently.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Oct 24, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Tell us where this gnome is and we will find him and question him. I am getting bored." Grogan growls and begins to tap his foot impatiently.




Carfal nods, and says, "Yes, it seems the Lord has as many unanswered questions as we do, so perhaps the time has come to begin planning our next steps... assuming Lord Ashchenon has indeed exhausted his collected intelligence on the matter?" he says, turning with a smile to Ashchenon, raising his brow inquisitively.


----------



## Tharune (Oct 24, 2007)

> Vorastrix seems rather puzzled by the Lord's summary of events. "Did Nyrf say why he'd bother to forge such an oversized weapon or why he wished to sell it to the Lord of a human city? It'd seem like an odd project for a forest gnome to undertake without prompting or before he could be assured that he'd have a buyer for it."






> "Tell us where this gnome is and we will find him and question him. I am getting bored." Grogan growls and begins to tap his foot impatiently.






> Carfal nods, and says, "Yes, it seems the Lord has as many unanswered questions as we do, so perhaps the time has come to begin planning our next steps... assuming Lord Ashchenon has indeed exhausted his collected intelligence on the matter?" he says, turning with a smile to Ashchenon, raising his brow inquisitively.




Ashchenon shrugs. "Not much more to tell. He wasn't exactly looking to sell the sword- I, ah, convinced him to do so. As to why he made a sword as long as himself, that was part of the rambling... he said something about how magic items were made with some investment by the maker... not money, he said, when I pressed him. But that this sword did not have that kind of price. He wasn't terribly attached to it, which makes me wonder how many other things he's made."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2007)

"Or perhaps he was lieing about even making it.  Or perhaps he WANTED you to have it for some reason.  Or perhaps He'll teach Grogan to tap dance."  Kevin shook his head, smiling "We should definitely look for this gnome and find out what he has to say.  DO you know where he is?"


----------



## Bloodcookie (Oct 25, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> Ashchenon shrugs. "Not much more to tell. He wasn't exactly looking to sell the sword- I, ah, convinced him to do so. As to why he made a sword as long as himself, that was part of the rambling... he said something about how magic items were made with some investment by the maker... not money, he said, when I pressed him. But that this sword did not have that kind of price. He wasn't terribly attached to it, which makes me wonder how many other things he's made."




Looking somewhat uncomfortable, Carfal says, "I mean no disrespect, Lord, but could you please put my mind at ease that, if we do find this fellow, you do not intend to... coerce him in any way?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 25, 2007)

*Logan*

OOC: I'm sorry, couldn't post for several days.

Backdated: What would exact powers you could identify be? Obviously healing doesn't work too often. What other powers the sword has?

Current:
Lord, I think you should be careful of handling and even having the sword close as it may be intended for you and gnome just a ruse that didn't make the sword but just delivered it.

Also, if he was unknown before; you know, he just appeared and now disappeared; you should consider a possibilty that someone was using some kind of disguise mundane or magical, just for this occasion.

If there is no more info to be had, I suggest we travel along the last known route gnome was seen on and in the morning we (indicates Carfal and himself) try some divinations to see if we can uncover some clue about gnomes whereabouts.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 25, 2007)

When the conversation swings around to searching for the gnome, Garren finally perks up and pays close attention.  It won't be easy to follow such old tracks, physical or social.  Truly, Lord Aschernon, any details the gnome might have mentioned during your...convincing discussion...might help us find him.


----------



## Tharune (Oct 30, 2007)

*Ooc*

I'm sorry, guys. Work has gotten crazy the past week or two, and I just can't
seem to get back to play. I'll have to end it here.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 30, 2007)

*Good Luck!*

Awww... That's too bad. Thanks for letting us know.   
I hope that crazy is good.   

If you decide to start it up again let me know.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, good luck to you; hope to game with you again sometime


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 31, 2007)

*Continuing*

Do you have plans for continuing when business gets easier? Or should we just scratch everything?

Hope you continue this.

Oh, and also, would you consider sending me adventure path (if it's homebrew) or it's reference. If and when I get time enough (planned around February next year when we finish a big project) I might simply continue this or start another (if others dissapear or lose interest).

I have one adventure idea, but no time (yet) to detail it enough for DMing


----------



## Stonecipher (Nov 2, 2007)

Well that sucks but I understand.  I enjoyed the whole set up and wouldn't mind picking it up again when things aren't so crzay.


----------

